# 'ajudar ele' e língua culta - Brasil



## MTMG

Bom dia.

preciso de ajuda para perceber se a norma do Português do Brasil permite na escrita este tipo de construção " voltei para ajudar ele", ou se esta é uma construção tipicamente oral.

Obrigada.


----------



## Istriano

Já vi nos diálogos. É comum na literatura modernista.


----------



## dpburn121

Não use essa forma. É muito incorreto. o correto é "ajuda-lo". Pessoalmente, eu não acredito em permissões orais ou escrita,baseando-se no fato de que é uma lingua só. Mas sim usam muito essa forma de escrever no oral,não escrita. E sobre a literatura modernista, não acho um exemplo válido já que existe licensa poética no caso


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, MTMG , 

Depende do contexto em que você quer usar, simplesmente.  Na linguagem formal, você deve saber que é ''incorreto'', mas na linguagem informal é assim que você lerá e ouvirá da maioria, inclusive dos autores mais modernos... e dos não tão modernos. Machado de Assis usava este tipo de construção quando se referia a personagens não letrados. 
Atualmente, não é o caso de se ser letrado ou não, mas apenas uma questão de contexto, momento. O quê, quando, pra quem deve determinar que tipo de linguagem você deve usar!


----------



## MTMG

Obrigada.


----------



## Denis555

Do Dicionário Aulete online:
*3.* Pop. Us. no lugar dos pronomes _o_ e _lhe__: Diga a ele que chego às cinco.: Traga ele aqui._ [Este uso pertence mais a uma fase já ultrpassada da língua, sendo considerado não culto, a não ser em determinados casos, com o uso da preposição _a_ (objeto direto preposicionado: _ele não me quer, nem eu a ele_.) Tb. se usa (raramente) como sujeito imaginário de um verbo impessoal: _O dia hoje está péssimo, ele chove sem parar_.]

Fonte.

Também é considerado correto frases do tipo:
Eles não me viram mas eu vi a todos eles na festa.

Esse pronome como objeto direto vem sendo usado desde a época arcaica da língua. Autores quinhetistas portugueses já o usavam. Mas sempre foi considerado como "incorreto". No entanto, na linguagem oral você não soará como um brasileiro se nunca usar tal pronome também com essa função. 

Também é usado em Portugal (mas menos que no Brasil) mas vi na televisão portuguesa uma senhora dizendo sobre a visita do Papa em Portugal: -Sim, eu vi ele!

Também é usado em Angola. Muito comum lá. 

É interessante que o latim tinha essa possibilidade de pronomes pessoais retos sendo usados como pronomes objetos: "nos" e "vos". Em português fez-se uma pequena diferença: nós - nos, vós - vos; mas em francês já não há essa diferença: nous - nous, vous - vous. 

Em italiano aconteceu o contrário, alguns pronomes objetos passaram para a forma de pronomes pessoais retos substituindo formais originais:
lui  egli (=ele) ["lui" substituiu "egli" e hoje tais pronomes são considerados corrretos].
lei  ella (=ela)



Em outras palavras, com os nossos (ajudar) "ele/ela" eu não vejo nenhum motivo para serem terrivelmente evitados.


----------



## englishmania

^ Por vezes, em Portugal, verifica-se o uso incorrecto do pronome. Não é comum dizer-se "Eu vi ele". É muito mais provável alguém ter dito "Eu vi ele a acenar" em vez de "Eu vi-o a acenar". Não sei se isso acontece por "incompetência" dos falantes, se por influência (africana ou) das telenovelas brasileiras, com as quais temos contacto há muitos anos, mas a verdade é que se verificam alguns fenómenos.  Há situações em que a pronominalização dos complementos (dir. e indir.)  não é feita correctamente e saem coisas como "tem de lhe ajudar", "vi-lhe". Soa mal, de facto, mas se repararem, ouve-se de vez em quando.


----------



## Denis555

englishmania said:


> ^ Por vezes, em Portugal, verifica-se o uso incorrecto do pronome. Não é comum dizer-se "Eu vi ele". É muito mais provável alguém ter dito "Eu vi ele a acenar" em vez de "Eu vi-o a acenar". Não sei se isso acontece por "incompetência" dos falantes, se por influência (africana ou) das telenovelas brasileiras, com as quais temos contacto há muitos anos, mas a verdade é que se verificam alguns fenómenos.  Há situações em que a pronominalização dos complementos (dir. e indir.)  não é feita correctamente e saem coisas como "tem de lhe ajudar", "vi-lhe". Soa mal, de facto, mas se repararem, ouve-se de vez em quando.




"*incompetência*" dos falantes => influência (*africana* ou) das telenovelas *brasileiras*

Observe que você não disse diretamente mas fica subentendido isso.

O que acontece é que as línguas mudam e uns influenciam os outros nessa mudança. Nada fica como foi uma vez.
O próprio português de Camões é uma aberração aos olhos dos falantes de latim.
Seria "incompetência" de todo o povo português por não ter preservado o latim como era e o ter simplificado e mudado para essa forma que chamamos hoje de "língua portuguesa"?

É essa "incompetência" dos falantes (não só dos africanos e brasileiros) é que faz com que as línguas mudem e evoluam.
Não conseguimos falar como os nossos país e nem nossos filhos conseguem falar igual a nós.

Para se pensar...


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> "*incompetência*" dos falantes => influência (*africana* ou) das telenovelas *brasileiras *


 
Relativamente a este uso tão generalizado no Brasil, especialmente na fala, não creio que seja correto falar em incompetência linguística, mas sim um facto linguístico, que é distinto da realidade portuguesa.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Relativamente a este uso tão generalizado no Brasil, especialmente na fala, não creio que seja correto falar em incompetência linguística, mas sim um facto linguístico, que é distinto da realidade portuguesa.


Sim e não. Sim, na* fala* brasileira. Não, na *escrita* brasileira, exceto em literatura.


----------



## marta12

Olá Dennis555

Embora a Englishmania não precise de defensores, acho que você fez um processo de intenções, que não foi escrito.

O que a frase quer dizer é que em Portugal tanto pode falar-se de uma maneira incorrecta  por incompetência dos falantes, e isso existe, ou por influência Africana (e não é dito, nem sugerido que seja uma incompetência do falante), ou pela influência das telenovelas brasileiras (e também não é dito, nem sugerido que seja uma incompetência do falante).

Acho mal processos de intenções, sejam eles quais forem.


----------



## Carfer

Denis555 said:


> "*incompetência*" dos falantes => influência (*africana* ou) das telenovelas *brasileiras*


 
Independentemente de estar de acordo consigo nas considerações que faz, acho que isso não está sequer subentendido no que a english disse, Denis. A frase, tal como a escreveu, tem um sentido claramente disjuntivo: por uma razão (a incompetência dos falantes) ou por outra (a influência africana ou das telenovelas brasileiras). O juízo (necessariamente negativo) sobre a incompetência não se alarga às influências referidas. Pelo menos, é como a leio.

Quero, no entanto, dizer que, tanto quanto me lembro, esse uso já existia antes das telenovelas brasileiras. Diria mesmo que sempre ouvi dizer isso. Até me parece, aliás, que há casos em que essa construção se pode justificar: _'Ouvi ele dizer uma coisa, ela outra'_, por exemplo.

P.S. Afinal a marta já tinha vindo à liça sobre a questão do post da englishmania.


----------



## machadinho

Calma, gente, foi só uma formulação infeliz. (Mas que foi infeliz, foi.) Longe de mim defender telenovelas, quanto mais as brasileiras, mas pessoalmente acho que expressões tupiniquins como chama ele aí pra mim são simplesmente mais fáceis de dizer e cansam menos do que chame-mo ou seja lá como os lusos falam nas ruas.


----------



## marta12

Nas ruas, Machadinho, pode ouvir dizer:

Chama lá esse gajo, pá!


----------



## Denis555

O meu raciocínio é simples:
Se você coloca "incompetência", influência africana ou influência brasileira no mesmo patamar.
Para mim, isso significa o seguinte:
Você só fala assim se for um falante português incompetente ou um africano ou um brasileiro, logo:
falante português incompetente = falante africano = falante brasileiro

Essa não é a ideia principal do minha postagem anterior, é apenas o ponto de partida.
Por favor, não quero que os portugueses sintam a necessidade de justificar o ponto de vista de ninguém, nem quero que os brasileiros tentem justificar o meu...

Não vamos tornar isso uma "guerrinha" linguística inútil na qual você defende não necessariamente quem tem razão, mas quem acidentalmente está mais perto de você.
A ideia nesse fórum é justamente de respeitar a diferença, seja ela de onde quer que venha.


----------



## Istriano

Eu considero *Eu ajudo ele *uma redução de  *Eu ajudo-o a ele* (forma tônica, usada em Portugal).
*-o-o a e- *causa cacofonia, por isso, umas vogais são suprimidas. 
Na fala formal_ Eu ajudo ele _não se usa, mas _Eu ajudo-o / Eu o ajudo _também não (a não se tratar de leitura, em voz alta, de um texto escrito).
O mais comum é usar o objeto nulo: _Eu ajudo_; ou repetir o substantivo/nome: _Eu ajudo o menino. Esse filme, eu já vi.

_Se no caso de *vi ela* temos cacofonia, também temos no caso de_ eu o ajudo_ (que soa como_ eu ajudo_) ou _eu ajudo-o_ (que soa como _eu ajudo_). 
E nem se fala de *peguem-nos *que pode significar_ 1. peguem a gente; 2. peguem eles _
As formas ''erradas'' são mais precisas.  A forma padrão defende ambiguidade.


----------



## machadinho

Istriano said:


> Eu considero *Eu ajudo ele *uma redução de  *Eu ajudo-o a ele* (forma tônica, usada em Portugal).


Apoiado. Basta ajudo a ele, não?


----------



## Denis555

machadinho said:


> Denis, concordo que a formulação foi infeliz porque dá ensejo a interpretações desfavoráveis. Porém, permita-me observar que o mesmo raciocínio não funciona em outros contextos bem semelhantes a este. Suponha que eu diga:Quem fala vossos comboios em vez de os trens de vocês é ou português ou pedante.​Não estou dizendo que portugueses são pedantes, estou?



Concordo plenamente. Tudo depende do contexto.
No contexto da sua frase só seria verdadeiro se a gramática normativa dissesse que é considerado "pedante" falar "vossos comboios" e a única forma correta fosse "os trens de vocês", logo, mesmo conhecendo a forma correta eles tendessem a dizer "vossos comboios", então eles seriam pedantes.



> Se no caso de *vi ela* temos cacofonia


"vi ela" parece cacofonia pois lembra "viela" (=rua estreita) da mesma forma que "vi-a" seria cacofonia pois lembra "via" (= caminho, estrada; forma do verbo "ver" -> eu via).


----------



## joaosilva

Denis, o seu raciocinio neste caso não foi simples, foi muito simples.
Gostava que tentasse desentranhar a maldita frase que é verdade que não esteve muito feliz, mas que não merecia a sua resposta, e deixasse de alimentar a "guerrinha" que você criou.
E ainda por cima pretender ficar divina, pondo paz...


----------



## Joca

englishmania said:


> ^ Por vezes, em Portugal, verifica-se o uso incorrecto do pronome. Não é comum dizer-se "Eu vi ele". É muito mais provável alguém ter dito "Eu vi ele a acenar" em vez de "Eu vi-o a acenar". Não sei se isso acontece por "incompetência" dos falantes, se por influência (africana ou) das telenovelas brasileiras, com as quais temos contacto há muitos anos, mas a verdade é que se verificam alguns fenómenos. Há situações em que a pronominalização dos complementos (dir. e indir.) não é feita correctamente e saem coisas como "tem de lhe ajudar", "vi-lhe". Soa mal, de facto, mas se repararem, ouve-se de vez em quando.


 
Não creio (se bem que não posso afirmar que esteja certo disso) que tenha sido por influência das telenovelas brasileiras. Se assim fosse, então também se ouviria (ouvir-se-ia) dizer, em Portugal, "vi ele" em vez de "vi-o". Não sei que tamanho tem a influência da novela brasileira em Portugal, mas imagino que, se tiver havido alguma "contribuição" (agora uso _contribuição_ em vez de _influência_, para soar mais positivo, hehehehe), deve ter sido no âmbito da gíria e das expressões informais brasileiras, não na construção gramatical. Ou seja, no vocabulário.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> As formas ''erradas'' são mais precisas.  A forma padrão defende ambiguidade.


A língua não vive da precisão porque se assim fosse seria uma ciência exata, tipo a física ou a matemática. O contexto é importantíssimo em qualquer língua e é através dele que você consegue destrinçar uma boa parte dos significados. No Brasil, a linguagem coloquial descomplicou algumas coisas mas muitas se mantêm ambíguas, dependendo quase exclusivamente do contexto, e ainda bem que assim é. Em Portugal, simplific*á*mos outras e mantivemos ambiguidade em muitas. Se a língua fosse construída com base na precisão, o que seria da poesia e das figuras de estilo?
Informação adicional: "Eu ajudo-o", em Portugal, soa diferente de "Eu ajudo". A menos que a pessoa esteja a falar muito rápido, na primeira expressão existe um prolongamento do som do "o", que se lê mais ou menos como se a tónica recaísse no último "o": "u-ú". Mesmo que não exista esse arrastamento, o contexto vai esclarecer tudo.


----------



## J. Bailica

Joca said:


> Não creio (se bem que não posso afirmar que esteja certo disso) que tenha sido por influência das telenovelas brasileiras. Se assim fosse, então também se ouviria (ouvir-se-ia) dizer, em Portugal, "vi ele" em vez de "vi-o". Não sei que tamanho tem a influência da novela brasileira em Portugal, mas imagino que, se tiver havido alguma "contribuição" (agora uso _contribuição_ em vez de _influência_, para soar mais positivo, hehehehe), deve ter sido no âmbito da gíria e das expressões informais brasileiras, não na construção gramatical. Ou seja, no vocabulário.


 
Sim, concordo, acho que é mais no vacabulário do que na gramática que se nota a contribuição brasileira. E, mesmo assim, parece-me que ela é relativamente pequena, o que até às vezes me surpreende, quando penso nisso, tendo em conta a 'exposição massiva' da novela brasileira há umas décadas (muitíssimo menor, agora). É que apenas me lembro de alguns exemplos, como _xau, _ou _tchau _(que penso que chegou cá vindo do ciao _italiano,_ passando pela Globo), expressões como _estou-me lixando (_eu penso que tem origem brasileira, não tenho a certeza), e... não me lembro de mais nada agora! Mas alguns exemplos mais haverá, não muitos.

O que ficámos foi com muito mais conhecimento de expressões tipicamente brasileiras do que provavelmente os brasileiros das nossas (recentes). Simplesmente não as usamos.

Quanto ao uso do pronome, da minha experiência diria que depende (do tipo de verbo, do contexto, do falante...). Por exemplo:
- ajudar ele (_vamos ajudar_ ele, por exemplo): só por acidente alguém dirá isso, na minha opinião; _eu ajudo-o a ele_, como diz o Istriano, ouve-se, normalmente para dar mais ênfase; e associada a outra oração (_eu ajudo-o a ele, e ele ajuda-me a mim; eu ajudo-o a ele (e não a outro), _por exemplo) 
- dizer a ele (_diz a ele_): parece-me que é mais comum, sobretudo num registo popular\informal; e mais em frases como 'diz a ele que venha cá'; penso que, mais uma vez, resulta mais enfático, mais explícito (por isso, quando se quer ebfatizar a 2ª pessoa, no imperativo, nunca se diz _'diz a ele tu!', _ou _diz tu a ele!,_ mas sempre _diz-lhe tu_!, para realçar o 'tu' (à custa de esvaziar o 'ele' por via do 'lhe'); curiosamente, além disso, parece-me que é mais frequente, mas tamném num registo informal\popular, no plural (_diz a eles que agora não posso_).


----------



## Macunaíma

O uso de pronomes oblíquos é a diferença mais irreconciliável, irretratável e definitiva entre o português brasileiro e o de Portugal. Por aqui, dizer "mande ele entrar" não é questão de incompetência - qualquer brasileiro *fala* assim, seja um banhista na praia ou um Ministro do STF conversando com os netos em casa. Escrever assim em e-mails, chats, blogs, tweets, etc, não é novidade há tempos, e a literatura - que ainda é majoritariamente escrita em português padrão, fique claro - vai incorporando essas formas intencionalmente, como licença ou para melhor reproduzir a fala espontânea. Eu acho engraçado brasileiro vir aqui dizer para um estudante de português que isso é "errado" e pronto. Não seria mais produtivo dizer "a gramática prescreve _assim_, e isso é cobrado em exames, mas 99,9% das pessoas, incluindo os editores das gramáticas, os tipógrafos e os livreiros, com exceção dos excêntricos por vocação, falam _assado_"? Aprender o que é certo e errado pela gramática é fácil, para isso não precisa de fórum, só olhar no Google.


----------



## joaosilva

Quem fala assim não é gago!
Eu vou ao teu encontro nesse país chamado Bom Senso, não é difícil aí chegar pois não?


----------



## machadinho

Acho que todo mundo deveria falar em versos.


----------



## Audie

Parece-me que está a faltar um ponto de interrogação logo após '_assado_'. Têm a mesma percepção?


----------



## Macunaíma

Audierunt said:


> Parece-me que está a faltar



É piada, né? Boa! 

Mas bem lembrado, vou por a interrogação lá. Valeu!


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Acho que todo mundo deveria falar em versos.


 
Você está querendo insinuar que deveríamos ser como os cantores de ópera? 

Por falar nisso - está bem, isso é off-toppic -, como se diz, numa só palavra, cantor(a) de ópera? 

Operista?


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> *Machadinho*
> (_volgendosi un poco_)
> Joooooocaaaa, Joooooocaaaa ....
> Não sei, não sei, não sei como se diz.
> Como se diz. Como se diz. Como se diz.
> Não sei como se diz.
> 
> *Joca*
> Grazie.
> 
> *Audie*
> (_abbassando la voce e con tono di furberia_)


 
 Essa foi ótima!!!

O problema será como pronunciar o J em italiano. 

Naquela língua essa letra não existe............


----------



## Istriano

Joca said:


> Essa foi ótima!!!
> 
> O problema será como pronunciar o J em italiano.
> 
> Naquela língua essa letra não existe............


Existe em uns topônimos:_ Lido di Jesolo_, uma cidade que fica perto daqui.
(Jesolo na Itália é como Bahia no Brasil  )


----------



## GamblingCamel

haha you guys are such jocas !


----------



## Vanda

ahem... Voltando ao tópico... o Istriano apontou algo interessante no outro fórum sobre a percepção do estrangeiro aprendendo português e nossos ultragramáticos professores de língua. O comentário da estudante estrangeira fala da ultracorreção dos professores e a realidade da fala. Por isso eu sempre digo que tanto ao ensinar quanto ao aprender uma língua devemos ter a opção de conhecer as variantes usadas. O coitado do estrangeiro aprende a mesóclise (quem usa no Brasil?), a ênclise, diabo a quatro, para ouvir diariamente a próclise. Daí quando ele vai perguntar a respeito, todo o mundo, solicitamente, corre para explicar a regra - que o coitado nunca vai ver no uso. Gosto de aprender (e de ensinar) ambos os usos, a opção de qual variante usar vai ficar por minha conta ou da conta do aprendiz em questão. Gosto de ter liberdade e de dá-la (credo! eu disse dá-la?).
Atenção: pra quem tá pegando o bonde no meio do caminho, falo como brasileira e para o uso brasileiro. Não me entendam mal.


----------



## machadinho

Curiosa, a tal Danielle. Fazendo vista grossa para algumas barbaridades, acho que ela foi no ponto.
Mas bem que eu gostaria de ouvi-la [sic] pronunciar _through_ e _out_ como ela escreve!

Mas fazer o quê? Dividir o fórum Português em 2?
O _Português Escrito _e o _Português Falado?_


----------



## Vanda

Acho que temos deixado claro aos aprendizes o que se diz e o que se escreve. Eu faço questão de pontuar sempre se é coloquial, formal, informal, etc... É bom saber com que tipo de registros estamos lidando. Quero dizer, eu gosto de saber isso quando estou no inglês.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Gosto de aprender (e de ensinar) ambos os usos, a opção de qual variante usar vai ficar por minha conta ou da conta do aprendiz em questão. Gosto de ter liberdade e de dá-la (credo! eu disse dá-la?)..


Ahh..Vandinha, aqui cê tem que concordar que "Gosto de ter liberdade e de dá-la" fica mais bonito (ao menos na escrita) do que "Gosto de ter liberdade e de dar ela." Nem todos os casos são iguais, né? Talvez por isso ainda tenha tanto brasileiro discordando do uso generalizado. Fui Bem?


----------



## Vanda

Muito bem! Acertou na mosca!


----------



## Odinilson

Escreve-se "ajudá-lo". 
Mas caso seja visto "Ajudar ele", com certeza terá também os seus "irmãos":_ Cê tá bem ?_, _tu é parceiro_ etc. Ou seja, reproduções de linguagens coloquiais.


----------



## Istriano

_escreve-se, ajudá-lo, chamo-me_  (formal)
_se escreve, ajudar ele, me chamo_ (informal)

Nem é um assunto de ''falar'' ou ''escrever'', pois também temos a escrita informal (usada nas salas de bate-papo e no MSN, bem como nos roteiros de filmes e novelas) e a fala formal...


----------



## Denis555

Odinilson said:


> Escreve-se "ajudá-lo".
> Mas caso seja visto "Ajudar ele", com certeza terá também os seus "irmãos":_ Cê tá bem ?_, _tu é parceiro_ etc. Ou seja, reproduções de linguagens coloquiais.


 
O que eu venho dizendo aqui desde o início é que existe uma "máquina" chamada *tempo* que transfoma tudo! Na língua também!
Em vez de vermos isso na língua como uma degradação, um desgaste, uma deterioração devemos vê-lo como um processo natural de renovação. Esse processo natural é, em partes, freado pela escrita (mesmo assim, existem as tais "reformas ortográficas").

Há algumas "tendências" observáveis, por ex. lei do "menor esforço":
*vossa mercê* (enorme! já enterrado) -> *vos'mercê* (arcaico, de vez em quando encontrado sendo falado no interior) *vosmecê* (continuou encurtando agora visto como uma só palavra) -> *você* (aceito na escrita e falado, vivo) -> *cê* (já falado, já nasceu, mas ainda não tem a maioridade )-> *ê* (num futuro? ainda não concebido) -> [*....*] (nada! num futuro distante, agora a "onda" é telepatia! Palavra...Que coisa primitiva! )

Algumas dessas formas são piores do que a imediatamente anterior?

"Ajudar ele" (já é velhinho , tem no mínimo uns 500 anos!) como eu disse na minha primeira postagem, é um comentário que está pra todo mundo ler no Dicionário Aurélio sobre o verbete "ele" (entre outros livros de língua).

"Ajudar ele" é largamente falado no Brasil e em Angola. E por minha própria experiência usado em Portugal. Já tive a oportunidade de falar com 2 portugueses em momentos distintos que usaram "vi ele" (todos os dois da cidade do Porto, Portugal) e a senhora que eu vi (que falou a mesma coisa) na televisão também estava no Porto. 
Os nossos amigos portugueses podem, quiçá, dar uma luz do porquê desse uso nessa cidade em particular...

Uma ideia equivocada é que "essas coisas" de desvio do padrão só acontece no Brasil. No nosso país irmão Portugal acontece a mesma coisa, numa situação semelhante à nossa ou diferente.

Ontem mesmo, eu falando com uma colega português, notei que ele dizia "num" em vez de "não" como nós brasileiros .

Em termos de menor esforço *não* pronunciado /nãũ/ é reduzido para *num* pronunciado /nũ/, ou seja, 
*nũ* dá menos esforço do que *nãũ*



Vanda said:


> o Istriano apontou algo interessante no outro fórum sobre a percepção do estrangeiro aprendendo português e nossos ultragramáticos professores de língua. O comentário da estudante estrangeira fala da ultracorreção dos professores e a realidade da fala.


A gramática normativa idealizada é falada APENAS por quem não aprendeu a língua por um processo natural - o estrangeiro!
Uma vez uma professora minha foi aos Estados Unidos e disse que lhe comentaram: -Ah, eu logo notei que você era estrangeira, não pelo seu sotaque, mas por você falar tudo "certinho".


----------



## joaosilva

Denis555 said:


> O que eu venho dizendo aqui desde o início é que existe uma "máquina" chamada *tempo* que transfoma tudo! Na língua também! Jura? Foi bom nos ter iluminado, acho que ninguém antes tinha pensado nisso...
> Em vez de vermos isso na língua como uma degradação, um desgaste, uma deterioração devemos vê-lo como um processo natural de renovação. Esse processo natural é, em partes, freado pela escrita (mesmo assim, existem as tais "reformas ortográficas").
> A mesma coisa...
> 
> 
> "Ajudar ele" (já é velhinho , tem no mínimo uns 500 anos!) como eu disse na minha primeira postagem, é um comentário que está pra todo mundo ler no Dicionário Aurélio sobre o verbete "ele" (entre outros livros de língua).
> 
> "Ajudar ele" é largamente falado no Brasil e em Angola. E por minha própria experiência usado em Portugal. Já tive a oportunidade de falar com 2 portugueses em momentos distintos que usaram "vi ele" (todos os dois da cidade do Porto, Portugal) e a senhora que eu vi (que falou a mesma coisa) na televisão também estava no Porto.
> Os nossos amigos portugueses podem, quiçá, dar uma luz do porquê desse uso nessa cidade em particular...
> Não é só no Porto. Em todo o país se diz ajudar ele ou vi ele, mas depois de ele vai sempre "a + infinitivo"
> Eu devia de ajudar ele a fazer... a trazer... a levar....
> Eu vi ele a cantar... a dizer... a trabalhar... e as frases continuam com os seus complementos, etc.
> O que não dizemos em Portugal é: Você vi o Zé?, Sim, eu vi ele.
> Esse uso não é generalizado, e uma vezes poderia até soar mal.
> 
> Uma ideia equivocada é que "essas coisas" de desvio do padrão só acontece no Brasil. No nosso país irmão Portugal acontece a mesma coisa, numa situação semelhante à nossa ou diferente.
> 
> Não me merece nunhuma observação inteligente.
> 
> Ontem mesmo, eu falando com uma colega português, notei que ele dizia "num" em vez de "não" como nós brasileiros .
> "Num" é usado no norte de Portugal, nomeadamente no Porto
> 
> Em termos de menor esforço *não* pronunciado /nãũ/ é reduzido para *num* pronunciado /nũ/, ou seja,
> *nũ* dá menos esforço do que *nãũ*
> 
> 
> A gramática normativa idealizada é falada APENAS por quem não aprendeu a língua por um processo natural - o estrangeiro!
> Uma vez uma professora minha foi aos Estados Unidos e disse que lhe comentaram: -Ah, eu logo notei que você era estrangeira, não pelo seu sotaque, mas por você falar tudo "certinho". Completamente de acordo! por fim!


----------



## Vanda

> Uma vez uma professora minha foi aos  Estados Unidos e disse que lhe comentaram: -Ah, eu logo notei que você  era estrangeira, não pelo seu sotaque, mas por você falar tudo  "certinho".  		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__



Aconteceu o mesmo com a minha ex-diretora num instituto de línguas em que trabalhava. Foi fazer um curso nos EUA e os colegas dela diziam isto: você fala tudo tão certinho!  O negócio é danado, a gente faz tudo pra aprender a língua ''direitinha'' e na hora de comunicar - e a gente não quer errar, dar mancada, nem nada - acaba descobrindo que estamos ''certinhos'' demais. Por isso continuo repetindo: temos que aprender as possíveis variantes para saber navegar em qualquer água.  Meu professor de teoria da Língua Portuguesa na faculdade dizia: primeiro vocês têm que aprender o ''certo'' (a língua padrão/culta/formal/sei-lá-que-nome-damos-a-ela) depois você pode dizer o que quiser. Ele falou isso quando arrumamos a maior briga ao saber que Vieira e Camões usavam ''meios mortos''.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Aconteceu o mesmo com a minha ex-diretora num instituto de línguas em que trabalhava. Foi fazer um curso nos EUA e os colegas dela diziam isto: você fala tudo tão certinho! O negócio é danado, a gente faz tudo pra aprender a língua ''direitinha'' e na hora de comunicar - e a gente não quer errar, dar mancada, nem nada - acaba descobrindo que estamos ''certinhos'' demais. Por isso continuo repetindo: temos que aprender as possíveis variantes para saber navegar em qualquer água. Meu professor de teoria da Língua Portuguesa na faculdade dizia: primeiro vocês têm que aprender o ''certo'' (a língua padrão/culta/formal/sei-lá-que-nome-damos-a-ela) depois você pode dizer o que quiser. Ele falou isso quando arrumamos a maior briga ao saber que Vieira e Camões usavam ''meios mortos''.


 
Sim, mas uma coisa que me incomoda, por assim dizer, é erro de ortografia.

Você pode até falar "errado", dependendo do contexo, mas escrever errado, seja formal ou informalmente, para mim é inadmíssivel.

Estarei sendo rígido?


----------



## machadinho

Giocca, você considera xô i então para dizer deixe-me ir então erro de ortografia?


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Até me parece, aliás, que há casos em que essa construção se pode justificar: _'Ouvi ele dizer uma coisa, ela outra'_, por exemplo.


Sinceramente ensinaram-me a vida toda que o correcto é 'Ouvi-o dizer uma coisa, ela outra' porque não há possibilidade de confusão (de género). 
Se alguma vez tivesse tido o descuido de falar assim 'Ouvi ele dizer, dar a ele, dizer a ela' perto de alguém seria logo considerado, justo ou não!, como portugês incorrecto, baixo nível. Talvez por isso me custe tanto traduzir assim mesmo para PTB. 
Uma amiga brasileira sempre me disse que a professora de português dela (também brasileira) insistia muito para que os alunos utilizassem o pronome tanto na escrita como na oral e ela mesmo fazia-o. Será questão de opinião??
Mas o certo é que sempre ouvi esse uso falado por brasileiros e isso também ao vivo, não so nas novelas!  
BW


----------



## Vanda

> Você pode até falar "errado", dependendo do contexo, mas escrever errado, seja formal ou informalmente, para mim é inadmíssivel.
> 
> Estarei sendo rígido?



É, tenho que confessar que meu lado professora também se incomoda muito com os erros de ortografia, enquanto não os corrijo não me sinto bem (caso seja possível corrigir).


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Giocca, você considera xô i então para dizer deixe-me ir então erro de ortografia?


 
Não, desde que tenha sido *você* quem escreveu assim...


----------



## joaosilva

Está sim...
Quando você vê erros de ortografia, pode acontecer a pessoa saber perfeitamente como se escreve, mas por falta de atenção, rapidez... escreve errado (falta de acentos, falta de letras, pontuação incorrecta, etc.) ou uma confusão com outra língua, ou não adecuação a uma nova norma ortográfica... (vai acontecer tanto! comigo, por exemplo: por isso é que eu me vou já desculpando)

Quando é por falta da instrução necessária... eu não seria muito rígido... nem toda a gente tem as mesmas oportunidades

Acho que deve ser mais para os que tendo a instrução suficiente, são pessoas que nunca lêem, não escrevem; nem agradecem a instrução que receberam, são até capazes de a desprezar... mas acabam por obedecer a circunstâncias sociais que de certeza não podem dominar...

Portanto, acho que se poderia tentar ajudar a quem se deixar ajudar, mas também não se preocupar muito com o resto

Pode ter acontecido ter dado algúm erro sem ter percebido. Eu deixo-me ajudar.


----------



## Joca

joaosilva said:


> Está sim...
> Quando você vê erros de ortografia, pode acontecer a pessoa saber perfeitamente como se escreve, mas por falta de atenção, rapidez... escreve errado (falta de acentos, falta de letras, pontuação incorrecta, etc.) ou uma confusão com outra língua, ou não adecuação a uma nova norma ortográfica... (vai acontecer tanto! comigo, por exemplo: por isso é que eu me vou já desculpando)
> 
> Quando é por falta da instrução necessária... eu não seria muito rígido... nem toda a gente tem as mesmas oportunidades
> 
> Acho que deve ser mais para os que tendo a instrução suficiente, são pessoas que nunca lêem, não escrevem; nem agradecem a instrução que receberam, são até capazes de a desprezar... mas acabam por obedecer a circunstâncias sociais que de certeza não podem dominar...
> 
> Portanto, acho que se poderia tentar ajudar a quem se deixar ajudar, mas também não se preocupar muito com o resto
> 
> Pode ter acontecido ter dado algúm erro sem ter percebido. Eu deixo-me ajudar.


 

hahaha

Eu sabia que estava sendo rígido.

Mas o fato é que me incomoda mais, muito mais, em pessoas que se dizem cultas. Hoje, com tantos recursos na Internet, só escreve errado quem quer ou é preguiçoso. 

Está bem, pode dizer que continuo sendo rígido... 


PS. "Adecuação" - acho que você se deixou levar pelo Castelhano....


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Meu professor de teoria da Língua Portuguesa na faculdade dizia: primeiro vocês têm que aprender o ''certo'' (a língua padrão/culta/formal/sei-lá-que-nome-damos-a-ela) depois você pode dizer o que quiser. Ele falou isso quando arrumamos a maior briga ao saber que Vieira e Camões usavam ''meios mortos''.


Isso aconteceu comigo mesma aquando do meu primeiro semestre de estudos em França.
Uma estudante francesa disse-me - _C’est mignon (Que lindinho!), tu parles comme dans les livres !_
E pensava eu : - Mas isso é mau ?? Grrr 
Outra estudante espanhola acrescentou: - _If faut que tu apprends un peu d’agrot mademoiselle!_ 
Errinho errãao! O verbo deve conjugar-se no conjuntvo, como em portugues, (il faut que tu apprennes) coisa que lhe escapou, mas eu nao disse nada eu tomei em conta que o meu francês era muito certinho!!  

Por isso estou de acordo com o teu professor Vanda e sem querer abrir um debate, discordo de Camões porque eu diria meio mortos! Kkk

Eu diria que o ideal é saber adaptar o estilo de língua às diversas situações da vida. Por vezes um vocábulo erudito é magistral mas noutros casos uma uma bela asneira (palavrão) é o ideal para exprimir certas ideias em certos contextos. 
Mas como diria o Joca é bom evitar os erros de ortografia, porque esses não ficam bem em nenhuma... 

BW


----------



## Joca

breezeofwater said:


> Isso aconteceu comigo mesma aquando do meu primeiro semestre de estudos em França.
> Uma estudante francesa disse-me - _C’est mignon (Que lindinho!), tu parles comme dans les livres !_
> E pensava eu : - Mas isso é mau ?? Grrr
> Outra estudante espanhola acrescentou: - _If faut que tu apprends un peu d’agrot mademoiselle!_
> Errinho errãao! O verbo deve conjugar-se no conjuntvo, como em portugues, (il faut que tu apprennes) coisa que lhe escapou, mas eu nao disse nada eu tomei em conta que o meu francês era muito certinho!!
> 
> Por isso estou de acordo com o teu professor Vanda e sem querer abrir um debate, discordo de Camões porque eu diria meio mortos! Kkk
> 
> Eu diria que o ideal é saber adaptar o estilo de língua às diversas situações da vida. Por vezes um vocábulo erudito é magistral mas noutros casos uma uma bela asneira (palavrão) é o ideal para exprimir certas ideias em certos contextos.
> Mas como diria o Joca é bom evitar os erros de ortografia, porque esses não ficam bem em nenhuma...
> 
> BW


 
Ela disse mesmo "agrot", ou este foi um erro de ortografia?


----------



## joaosilva

Talvez fosse argot no argot dela, tipo verlan.
If faut que tu apprends, não sei se é incorrecto ou não mas que se usa, usa e muito!
Atrever-me-ia a dizer, sem ter a certeza, que se diz:
Il faut que tu apprends **quelque chose e usam o conjuntivo em Il faut que tu l'apprennes.
Estou quase convencido, tanto que quase todos os meus amigos franceses se enganam y dizem em espanhol "Hace falta que lo aprendes" em lugar de "Hace falta que lo aprendas" e da mesma forma com todas as frases parecidas. E acaba por acontecer a mesma coisa em português.


----------



## Carfer

breezeofwater said:


> Sinceramente ensinaram-me a vida toda que o correcto é 'Ouvi-o dizer uma coisa, ela outra' porque não há possibilidade de confusão (de género).


 
Pois, mas a simetria da frase perde-se por completo e o resultado, na minha opinião, é feio.


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> hahaha
> Eu sabia que estava sendo rígido.
> 
> Mas o fato é que me incomoda mais, muito mais, em pessoas que se dizem cultas. Hoje, com tantos recursos na Internet, só escreve errado quem quer ou é preguiçoso.
> 
> Está bem, pode dizer que continuo sendo rígido...
> QUOTE]
> Joca eu estava de acordo com o teu princípio. Somos os puristas da língua, contemplamos das palavras e queremos vê-las sempre na sua forma autêntica e resplandecente!
> Geralmente acho que uma boa regra é ajudar quem quer ser ajudado, independentemente do nível educação!
> BW


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Isso aconteceu comigo mesma aquando do meu primeiro semestre de estudos em França.


A mesma coisa comigo, não na França. Disseram que falava francês do século XIX. Brasileiro que sou, _bicho muito besta,_ como diria Camões, tomei por elogio. Até o dia que assisti àquele _Le coиcert_. Vocês se lembram do russo que falava como os personagens do Molière?


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Ela disse mesmo "agrot", ou este foi um erro de ortografia?


Haha! Não, ela disse argot felizmente! Se bem que eu acho que ela queria dizer antes linguagem coloquial...
Errinho meu, typozinho inocente, prometo, desculpinha! 
BW


----------



## joaosilva

Joca said:


> PS. "Adecuação" - acho que você se deixou levar pelo Castelhano....



Viu por que é que eu entrei logo pedindo desculpa...


----------



## breezeofwater

joaosilva said:


> Talvez fosse argot no argot dela, tipo verlan.
> If faut que tu apprends, não sei se é incorrecto ou não mas que se usa, usa e muito!
> Atrever-me-ia a dizer, sem ter a certeza, que se diz:
> Il faut que tu apprends **quelque chose e usam o conjuntivo em Il faut que tu l'apprennes.
> Estou quase convencido, tanto que quase todos os meus amigos franceses se enganam y dizem em espanhol "Hace falta que lo aprendes" em lugar de "Hace falta que lo aprendas" e da mesma forma com todas as frases parecidas. E acaba por acontecer a mesma coisa em português.


Seria mais ou menos o mesmo que dizer em português: Tens de aprendes... em vez de Tens de aprender (um pouco de calão...)
E este o efeito quando se ouve! 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Pois, mas a simetria da frase perde-se por completo e o resultado, na minha opinião, é feio.


Sim e também a cadência!
Ainda assim eu não me atreveria a falar assim! 
Deve ser trauma mas o Joca deve compreender-me! 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> A mesma coisa comigo, não na França. Disseram que falava francês do século XIX. Brasileiro que sou, _bicho muito besta,_ como diria Camões, tomei por elogio. Até o dia que assisti àquele _Le coиcert_. Vocês se lembram do russo que falava como os personagens do Molière?


Machadinho, perto de muitos franceses que também fazem errinhos que eu acho pouco 'mignons' kkk eu ainda considero que nos elogiaram!!! 
BW


----------



## Joca

joaosilva said:


> Viu por que é que eu entrei logo pedindo desculpa...


 
Não foi só por isso, creio eu: você é também muito bem-educado.


----------



## Joca

breezeofwater said:


> Sim e também a cadência!
> Ainda assim eu não me atreveria a falar assim!
> Deve ser trauma mas o Joca deve compreender-me!
> BW


 
Trauma? Daqui a pouco estaremos discutindo Psicanálise, .

Mas, eu te entendo, sim: às vezes me é mais fácil entender os outros que a mim mesmo.


----------



## joaosilva

breezeofwater said:


> Seria mais ou menos o mesmo que dizer em português: Tens de aprendes... em vez de Tens de aprender (um pouco de calão...)
> E este o efeito quando se ouve!
> BW



Pois, eu conheço perfeitamente o uso do conjuntivo em português e em español. Parece que quem não conhece o uso do conjuntivo são alguns franceses. E não são nem um nem dois, são pelo menos 295.000 os que escreveram "Il faut que tu apprends" na internet, segundo o Sr. Google em contraste com os 455.000 que escreveram "Il faut que tu apprennes"; aposto que destes últimos muitos se autocensuraram para não escrever da forma na qual quase todos falam. Talvez seja também um quebequismo, ou africanismo análogo aos lusismos/ brasileirismos que estamos a tratar.


----------



## machadinho

ɪ sɪ ə 'ʒẽtʃɪ kome'sasɪ ə skre've 'komʊ ə 'ʒẽtʃɪ 'falə?


----------



## Joca

hahaha

O problema é que cada um fala mais ou menos a sua própria língua, com sotaque, entonação, ritmo, acentuação, etc diferentes.

A escrita, obviamente, serve para uniformizar tudo isso. 

Por isso, salvo melhor juízo, a escrita tem de ser única...


----------



## joaosilva

Eu acho que deve ser semi-única (todas as regras têm excepções)
E concordo: deve de haver pelo menos 250 milhões de maneiras de falar português


----------



## machadinho

Joca said:


> O problema é que cada um fala mais ou menos a sua própria língua, com sotaque, entonação, ritmo, acentuação, etc diferentes.


waɪ, maz ɛ 'isʊ kɪ ə 'gãgɪ dʊ stɾi'ãnʊ, dʊ makuna'imə ɪ də 'awdɪ: kɛr.


----------



## Joca

joaosilva said:


> Eu acho que deve ser semi-única (todas as regras têm excepções)
> E concordo: deve de haver pelo menos 250 milhões de maneiras de falar português


 
Semi-única? Nunca ouvi falar nesse termo.... O que quer dizer?

Em todo o caso, acho que você tem realmente melhor juízo do que eu.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre aquela confusão do livro didático e especificamente (o que quero mostrar aqui) este artigo aborda no subtítulo contexto, sobre a noção de erro.
Entre outras coisas, um trechinho diz: Isso acontece não só porque a escola ensina mal o padrão, dizem os linguistas. Mas porque o padrão é ensinado como se fosse uma verdade inabalável.


----------



## machadinho

Interessante, Vanda, obrigado. Vou começar com uma citação e uma pergunta:


> A noção de erro, assim, ganha outra dimensão. É antes usar uma variedade  em vez de outra numa situação de comunicação em que a coletividade  envolvida desaprova.


Dentro de uma variedade adequada a um contexto específico, é possível o erro?


----------



## Vanda

Só que não é exatamente erro, diria inadequação. Sempre digo às pessoas: É erro ir à praia (40 graus, Ipanema) de maquiagem, salto agulha, meia fina, vestido longo, perfume francês? É proibido? É errado? - E depois da resposta da pessoa, eu digo: Você vai à praia assim?


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Interessante, Vanda, obrigado. Vou começar com uma citação e uma pergunta:
> 
> Dentro de uma variedade adequada a um contexto específico, é possível o erro?


 
Que pergunta difícil de responder!

Hmmm, desde que a forma usada esteja dentro das margens aceitáveis ou toleráveis, então a noção de erro se esfumaça....

Está claro que saí pela tangente, ou, como se diz melhor, "chovi (sic) no molhado", hehehe.


----------



## machadinho

Excelente jeito de explicar o ponto, Vanda. O que acho curioso é que assinalar erros cabe em alguns contextos, mas não em outros. Seria engraçado na cantina da universidade alguém dizer: "ô, não é pra falá onde está, mas cadê."


----------



## joaosilva

Joca said:


> Semi-única? Nunca ouvi falar nesse termo.... O que quer dizer?


Inventei mesmo! Você tem algum problema com isso? 
Mesmo assim a ideia é prefixo semi- + único; Esta não está no dicionário mas semi-novo sim e dizem dele 
1. Termo que, apesar de sua impossibilidade conceitual, tem sido us. em anúncios de produtos (esp. automóveis) para qualificar como usado mas em estado de novo
Neste caso você percebeu a impossibilidade conceitual de semi-única, e o sentido era de quase única


----------



## Vanda

Acho que tudo se resume mesmo ao contexto da fala. Onde, quando, pra quem, com quem, por quê? 
Mesma coisa na escrita: MSN, e-mail para amigos, etc. versus sala de aula, fórum WR (desde que não seja o assunto do tópico), discurso, reuniões, etc. Como a roupa que visto pra cada ocasião.
Quando era adolescente e praticante ferrenha da norma culta (é, quando se é muito jovem, também se é muito extremista), visitando alguns amigos no interior do São Paulo, descobri que alguns amigos dos meus amigos não queriam ir a determinado lugar em que iríamos nos reunir por minha causa, 'porque eu falava muito difícil, muito correto'! E olhe que sou a pessoa mais comunicativa _que existe_! Fiquei tão triste na época. Hoje, não penso que deveria falar como eles, mas que poderia maneirar na minha fala, achar um meio de campo.


----------



## machadinho

joaosilva said:


> Mesmo assim a ideia é prefixo semi- + único; [...] Neste caso você percebeu a impossibilidade conceitual de semi-única, e o sentido era de quase única


Hi hi, o João é luso, mas pensa como brasileiro!
E o Giocca é brasileiro e pensa como luso!


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Só que não é exatamente erro, diria inadequação. Sempre digo às pessoas: É erro ir à praia (40 graus, Ipanema) de maquiagem, salto agulha, meia fina, vestido longo, perfume francês? É proibido? É errado? - E depois da resposta da pessoa, eu digo: Você vai à praia assim?


 
Uma conduta desadequada (é o caso) ou imprópria pode ser considerada errada, porque não? Questão diferente é se é censurável.


----------



## Vanda

Exato         !


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Uma conduta desadequada (é o caso) ou imprópria pode ser considerada errada, porque não? Questão diferente é se é censurável.


Sim, a noção de erro vive. Por exemplo, quando ainda era aluno, um outro aluno, desconhecido, se aproximou de mim na faculdade e me perguntou alguma coisa mais ou menos assim: _"Você sabe onde que fica o departamento de inglês? Gostaria de estudar mais profundamente o idioma para aperfeiçoá-lo." _Esse aperfeiçoá-lo doeu aos meus ouvidos. Para mim, foi um *erro*. Ponto.

Porém, outro dia mesmo escrevi aperfeiçoá-lo numa tradução. Vai entender.


----------



## Vanda

> Porém, outro dia mesmo escrevi aperfeiçoá-lo numa tradução. Vai entender.


De novo, contexto é tudo!


----------



## machadinho

É quase tudo. Existe o cérebro também.


----------



## Istriano

Vanda said:


> Só que não é exatamente erro, diria inadequação. Sempre digo às pessoas: É erro ir à praia (40 graus, Ipanema) de maquiagem, salto agulha, meia fina, vestido longo, perfume francês? É proibido? É errado? - E depois da resposta da pessoa, eu digo: Você vai à praia assim?


Na Índia as pessoas vão na praia bem arrumadinhas, sejam ricos ou pobres. Nada de sunga ou de tanga.
Sempre de terno, ou com vestido. E usam línguas diglóssicas (por exemplo tâmil) ou não diglóssicas (por exemplo malabar), dependendo do estado.


----------



## Vanda

Ainda bem que fiz questão de dizer Ipanema!


----------



## Joca

joaosilva said:


> Inventei mesmo! *Você tem algum problema com isso? *
> Mesmo assim a ideia é prefixo semi- + único; Esta não está no dicionário mas semi-novo sim e dizem dele
> 1. Termo que, apesar de sua impossibilidade conceitual, tem sido us. em anúncios de produtos (esp. automóveis) para qualificar como usado mas em estado de novo
> Neste caso você percebeu a impossibilidade conceitual de semi-única, e o sentido era de quase única


 
Claro que não. Isso se chama neologismo  e me lembra um poeta brasileiro chamado Manuel Bandeira. Ele inventou o verbo *teadorar*:

"Teadoro, Teodora..."

Quanto a você, acho que no fundo você estava querendo brincar comigo....


----------



## Denis555

Observem bem o que sofre o estrangeiro no Brasil (como a americana citada anteriormente) com essa paranoia do "gramaticalmente correto" em qualquer situação:
Dando uma olhada no significado da palavra "pat" em inglês no Dicionário brasileiro Michaelis online, eu encontro essa "pérola".

pat
_ n_* 1* pancadinha, tapinha.* 2* ruído de passos.* 3* afago, carícia. *4 *qualquer coisa que se forma por meio de batidas (por exemplo, um naco de manteiga). • _vt_+_vi_ *1 *bater de leve.* 2* afagar, acariciar, passar a mão de leve. *a pat* *on the back *uma palavra de encorajamento ou de louvor. *pat him on the back! *estimule-o um pouquinho!  
[Verbete no site online]

O problema está em azul. Vamos ser sinceros, NINGUÉM no Brasil falaria normalmente uma frase dessas: "estimule-o". Tudo isso para não escrever "estimule ele um pouquinho!" e tendo forçosamente que começar a frase com uma ênclise (pronome depois do verbo).
Daí, o estrangeiro sai por aí falando uma coisa dessas. Observem que é uma frase coloquial e deveria ser traduzida como tal.
Essa atitude se encontra na maioria, se não, todos os dicionários bilíngues no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

Denis555, estou de acordo com seu protesto. Mas, justiça seja feita, o Michaelis foi um dicionário feito originalmente por alemães para leitores portugueses.


----------



## Istriano

Denis555 said:


> Observem bem o que sofre o estrangeiro no Brasil (como a americana citada anteriormente) com essa paranoia do "gramaticalmente correto" em qualquer situação:
> Dando uma olhada no significado da palavra "pat" em inglês no Dicionário brasileiro Michaelis online, eu encontro essa "pérola".
> 
> pat
> _ n_* 1* pancadinha, tapinha.* 2* ruído de passos.* 3* afago, carícia. *4 *qualquer coisa que se forma por meio de batidas (por exemplo, um naco de manteiga). • _vt_+_vi_ *1 *bater de leve.* 2* afagar, acariciar, passar a mão de leve. *a pat* *on the back *uma palavra de encorajamento ou de louvor. *pat him on the back! *estimule-o um pouquinho!
> [Verbete no site online]
> 
> O problema está em azul. Vamos ser sinceros, NINGUÉM no Brasil falaria normalmente uma frase dessas: "estimule-o". Tudo isso para não escrever "estimule ele um pouquinho!" e tendo forçosamente que começar a frase com uma ênclise (pronome depois do verbo).
> Daí, o estrangeiro sai por aí falando uma coisa dessas. Observem que é uma frase coloquial e deveria ser traduzida como tal.
> Essa atitude se encontra na maioria, se não, todos os dicionários bilíngues no Brasil.


Acho que vi a ''próclise inicial'' no dicionário português-inglês da Oxford (à venda na Europa): _Me disseram...; Me chamo..._
As bancas examinadoras não iriam gostar.


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> waɪ, maz ɛ 'isʊ kɪ ə 'gãgɪ dʊ stɾi'ãnʊ, dʊ makuna'imə ɪ də 'awdɪ: kɛr.



Não entendi. Eu não quero nada, apenas fiz uma crítica ao papel do fórum, que, na minha opinião, deveria ir além de um simples consultório gramatical (no que, aliás, ele não é tão eficiente). Eu discordo um pouquinho da Vanda, acho que não temos sempre deixado claro aos aprendizes a realidade das coisas, e a "gramática idealizada", como disse o Denis, freqüentemente é a que dá o tom, principalmente entre os brasileiros. Nada contra a gramática normativa e a língua padrão, que nos une a todos neste fórum, apenas sou a favor dos fatos. O aprendiz, que na maioria das vezes quer mesmo é aprender a se comunicar com eficiência, e não com a erudição de um Rui Barbosa, fica na mão, condenado a ter um choque quando se deparar com a realidade. Ou então vai achar que todos os brasileiros, mesmo os muito escolarizados, são escandalosamente ignorantes, porque ninguém avisou ao pobrezinho que a língua de prestígio por aqui é tudo, menos algo que passe perto de uma mesóclise (que provocaria risos, por sinal). São esses fatos que escapam.


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> Não entendi. Eu não quero nada [...] São esses fatos que escapam.



Macu, foi só de gozação. Você tinha de responder assim: _ai que preguiça!_ 

Veja, há *vários* interesses em jogo no WR. Não é justo que prevaleça só o interesse do estudante de português como segunda língua.

A mim, que não sou professor de português, nem letrado, quanto mais linguista, pessoalmente não me interessa a língua oral. O que não me impede de dar pitacos aqui e ali para que, depois, eu possa me sentir à vontade para pedir ajuda também nas minhas dúvidas. 

Estou à procura da linguagem escrita, acadêmica e literária. Evidentemente isso não quer dizer que eu falo como escrevo, nem que preconizo que as pessoas devem falar como gramáticas ambulantes.


----------



## anaczz

Acho que há até um certo equilíbrio entre as "prescrições" da língua  ideal e da língua falada no Brasil e em Portugal, no geral das discussões dos fórum de  português.
Uma das coisas que me surpreendeu e de que gostei no WRF, foi justamente ver que a forma coloquial é sempre citada e discutida.
Está certo que sempre aparece um ou outro mais "purista" e essa discussão da diglossia acaba por vir à tona. Mas mesmo isso é muito interessante pois creio que em geral, embora saibamos disso, não estamos atentos para a confusão que essa duplicidade possa criar a um aprendiz da língua.


----------



## Vanda

Por isso, quase que sempre, faço questão de informar nas minhas respostas se o registro é formal ou informal e, se possível, citar os dois.


----------



## machadinho

Não seria possível inserir sinal, não, Vanda? Um rótulo, um ícone, uma cor de fundo diferente que indicasse se pergunta ou a resposta diz respeito ao português-1 ou ao português-2.


----------



## Istriano

Não, é melhor indicar como o fazem os dicionários de inglês:
_(fml) formal, (col) coloquial, (inf) informal...

Vejo você.
Vejo-o (fml).
Te vejo (col).
_


----------



## Denis555

machadinho said:


> Não seria possível inserir sinal, não, Vanda? Um rótulo, um ícone, uma cor de fundo diferente que indicasse se pergunta ou a resposta diz respeito ao português-1 ou ao português-2.


 
O problema é que nem sempre dá pra fazer uma distinção. A coisa é bem complexa. 

O jeito é fazer como a gente vem fazendo: dizer a distinção quando ou se ela aparecer.

Eu não acho que no Brasil haja normalmente uma situação de diglossia. 
No mundo lusófono há por exemplo diglossia em Cabo Verde ou em Portugal (Miranda do Douro) 
No Brasil o que há são regras muitas vezes arcaicas que ninguém usa. E a maneira que todo mundo fala é considerada "feia" ou "errada", como o Macu bem falou:
"Por favor, mande eles entrar que eu estou esperando" é uma frase normalíssima. 

Outras:
Me passa o sal!
Quando eu ver o Bruno, eu digo pra ele.
Deixa eu ver se eu entendi...

Há também os casos de pronúncia, mas aí é mais 500. Pois não é necessário mudar nada. Mas o estrangeiro tem que ficar esperto!

Ele queria vir /vĩ/ mas /mais/ não veio. 
Não era só uma /ũa/ pessoa eram muitas /mũĩtas/. 
Eu roubo /rróbu/ uva no supermercado.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> Não, é melhor indicar como o fazem os dicionários de inglês:
> _(fml) formal, (col) coloquial, (inf) informal...
> 
> Vejo você.
> Vejo-o (fml).
> Te vejo (col).
> _


I. > What is the difference in EN between informal + colloquial? I'm probably misusing the 2 words.

By the way, I think you guys exaggerate the difficulty that "diglossia" poses for learners of Portuguese.  When one learns a language, one expects inconsistencies, variations in usage, out-of-touch dictionary definitions.  One uses common sense and skills of observation to determine how the language is actually spoken and written.


----------



## anaczz

Mas não sei se acontece como aqui (no Brasil). O estrangeiro constata a inconsistência, consulta um nativo a respeito e este diz que não! 
-Não fale assim, é incorreto, é muito errado! O certo é assado.
Mas ninguém fala assado.


----------



## Istriano

GamblingCamel said:


> I. > What is the difference in EN between informal + colloquial? I'm probably misusing the 2 words.
> 
> By the way, I think you guys exaggerate the difficulty that "diglossia" poses for learners of Portuguese.  When one learns a language, one expects inconsistencies, variations in usage, out-of-touch dictionary definitions.  One uses common sense and skills of observation to determine how the language is actually spoken and written.




In theory, every language is diglossic, even English:

_*It is I, Whom did you call, I will *_(volition) ~_* I shall*_ (futurity), _*the bell has just rung *_[standard]
_*It's me, Who did you call, I will*_ (both volition and futurity), _*the bell just rang*_ [nonstandard]

But, in practice, English is not diglossic, you can write
*It's me, who did you call, the bell just rang,* in an essay, 
and most American professors will not correct this at all, unlike in Brazilian Portuguese (which enhances  the differences between the standard/written and the nonstandard/spoken variants to extreme, instead of bringing them together as in most languages)

In the US, there are no campaigns promoting the overly formal language: *''You should say It is I, and not it's me; the verb to be can't take the objective case, but the subject case only''.*

In Brazil, there are massive campaigns promoting the overly formal language, and condemning the colloquial use, which are systematically done by conservative grammarians like Pasquale Cipro Neto, Sacconi and the like

*Vi ele ~ Vi-o / O vi  *is not that dissimilar to
*It's me ~ It is I*

In the Sacconi's Gramática Ilustrada there is a statement like this:
''Say *ajude-me!*; if you say *me ajuda! *I may not understand you and I may not be able to help you''


American popular magazines use a very colloquial language.
Brazilian popular magazines (even _Minha novela_) use a very formal style (closer to legalese [civil code texts, laws]) than to the colloquial style (_Roberto chamou-a e disse-lhe que já o fizera_).

There was a corpus survey on the language used in our newspapers and magazines (they compared them to the newspapers from 150 years ago), and the differences (apart from spelling) very minimal.
But our spoken language has changed a lot, non of this has been accepted by the normative grammar, which is stuck in the middle of the 19th century, syntax-wise.

You get diglossia when the normative grammar gets stuck in time, but 1850ies are not that bad, the Czech normative grammar is stuck in the 16th Century, and the Tamil normative grammar hasn't changed since the 13th century. Diglossia is not good for a society because many people end up hating their own mother tongue or say things like ''A gente não sabe falar português...''Português é a língua mais difícil do mundo'', ''Falamos tudo errado''...

Portuguese seems to be the least liked subject in Brazilian schools (unlike in most countries, where Math is the least liked)...


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> Mas não sei se acontece como aqui. O estrangeiro constata a inconsistência, consulta um nativo a respeito e este diz que não!
> -Não fale assim, é incorreto, é muito errado! O certo é assado.
> Mas ninguém fala assado.


Aqui, no fórum? Ainda não vi um brasileiro assim. Em outros lugares, sim, inúmeros, mas neste fórum, ainda não.

Estou mais para purista (moderado) quando trato da minha escrita.
Mas procuro "ensinar" um português mais arejado para os demais. Acho que precisamos de exemplos, Ana.


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Aqui, no fórum? Ainda não vi um brasileiro assim. Em outros lugares, sim, inúmeros, mas neste fórum, ainda não.



Só se você não estiver lendo nas entrelinhas. Não é o que se diz, mas como se diz. Eu já vi respostas dadas aqui que levam o aprendiz a acreditar que uma determinada forma de falar é indicativa de baixa instrução, quando eu sabia com toda a certeza do mundo que a própria pessoa que escreveu a resposta falava daquele jeito, porque afinal todo mundo fala. Não se trata de fazer proselitismo de nenhuma variante lingüística, mas apenas de usar melhor a oportunidade de apresentar os fatos. Essa é a melhor função de um fórum, ou, pelo menos, é o que eu espero nos outros fóruns - não quero que ninguém no EO me ensine o que não usaria. É preciso deixar claro que, no que se refere ao Brasil, falar conforme a gramática não vai levar o falante a ser admirado, levado mais a sério, nada disso; quando muito, vai fazer dele uma caricatura ambulante. A nossa gramática extra-oficial também tem suas regras e escalas de prestígio; se começássemos a discuti-la mais abertamente, nós mesmos, falantes nativos, poderíamos sair mais instruídos deste fórum.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi Mac.

"não quero que ninguém no EO me ensine o que não usaria"
_What is EO ? Ministry of Education ?? _

just noticed your new bukowski signature


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> By the way, I think you guys exaggerate the difficulty that "diglossia" poses for learners of Portuguese.


GC, o problema se coloca para falantes nativos também, sobretudo na hora de prestar concursos públicos e vestibular. Num cursinho para concursos, por exemplo, os professores precisam ensinar as regras arcanas da ênclise (ajuda-o) para brasileiros que falam português desde que nasceram. Imagine se você quisesse entrar para o serviço público do governo norte-americano e tivesse de aprender a usar I told him para tirar uma nota boa nas provas. Dureza, não?


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> I. > What is the difference in EN between informal + colloquial? I'm probably misusing the 2 words.


I, too, would like to know. But in Portuguese.


GamblingCamel said:


> Hi Mac.
> 
> "não quero que ninguém no EO me ensine o que não usaria"
> _What is EO ? Ministry of Education ?? _
> 
> just noticed your new bukowski signature


Since Mac's probably counting sheep right now... EO = English Only


----------



## machadinho

Quando conversamos, por exemplo, com nosso chefe, não precisamos falar no português dos Ministros do STF. Mas também não falamos como se estivéssemos entre amigos tomando uma cerveja. Coloquial entre amigos, informal com o chefe.


----------



## Carfer

Denis555 said:


> Eu não acho que no Brasil haja normalmente uma situação de diglossia.
> No mundo lusófono há por exemplo diglossia em Cabo Verde ou em Portugal (Miranda do Douro)


 
Também acho. Há uma nítida diferença de grau. Em Cabo-Verde ou em Miranda o português coexiste com outra língua, o crioulo cabo-verdiano e o mirandês. No Brasil, quer a fala 'culta', quer a fala 'comum' são português.


----------



## breezeofwater

Alentugano said:


> Ahh..Vandinha, aqui cê tem que concordar que "Gosto de ter liberdade e de dá-la" fica mais bonito (ao menos na escrita) do que "Gosto de ter liberdade e de dar ela." Nem todos os casos são iguais, né? Talvez por isso ainda tenha tanto brasileiro discordando do uso generalizado. Fui Bem?


Falou e disse!!  
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Que pergunta difícil de responder!
> 
> Hmmm, desde que a forma usada esteja dentro das margens aceitáveis ou toleráveis, então a noção de erro se esfumaça....
> 
> Está claro que saí pela tangente, ou, como se diz melhor, "chovi (sic) no molhado", hehehe.


Creio que o erro é aceitável, se tivermos o erro como mais um modo de transmitir uma messagem. Sabendo que se trata de um erro podemos brincar com ele sem perigo e logo utilizar conscientemente o seu potencial expressivo.
O meu professor de linguística dizia sempre que a noção do significado de uma palavra é como uma convenção: Se decidirmos aqui agora entre nós forenses que a palavra apagador (ex. PTP) será substituida entre todos pela palavra limpador para nós assim será, ainda que o resto do mundo diga apagador. Neste caso deixaria de tratar-se de um erro... para nós. 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Quando era adolescente e praticante ferrenha da norma culta (é, quando se é muito jovem, também se é muito extremista), visitando alguns amigos no interior do São Paulo, descobri que alguns amigos dos meus amigos não queriam ir a determinado lugar em que iríamos nos reunir por minha causa, 'porque eu falava muito difícil, muito correto'! E olhe que sou a pessoa mais comunicativa _que existe_! Fiquei tão triste na época. Hoje, não penso que deveria falar como eles, mas que poderia maneirar na minha fala, achar um meio de campo.


Este tipo de situação deve ter acontecido com muitos de nós pelos vistos. Estamos todos sujeitos à critica alheira. 
Quando eu andava na escola secundária (liceu) parentes meus literalmente gozaram com a minha cara e trataram-me de "afectadinha" quando eu uma vez utilizei a minha bem amada mesóclise no condicional que é linda e que dava imensos valores (pontos) nas notas! kkk Já num contexto escolar qualquer outra opção (digo bem, qualquer outra) teria sido condenada! Não que eles não fizessem as suas próprias correcções eles mesmos.. 
Era só o que faltava criticar-se o que nem sequer é erro, pensava eu na altura. Também me chocou um pouco apesar de entender que na linguagem oral já pouco se utiliza. Como diz a Vanda é uma escolha pessoal e deve ser respeitada porque no final das contas... tudo isto é português! 
Eu também dei uma "maneirada" em certas ocasiões e tirava a minha merecida e quase sádica desforra nos trabalhos e exames! he he he (risinho de bruxa  kkk)
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Hi hi, o João é luso, mas pensa como brasileiro!
> E o Giocca é brasileiro e pensa como luso!


Sem querer fugir do assunto do tópico, é verdade que às vezes leio as réplicas do Joca e tenho a sensação de estar a ler português de Portugal! ^_^
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Macunaíma said:


> O aprendiz, que na maioria das vezes quer mesmo é aprender a se comunicar com eficiência, e não com a erudição de um Rui Barbosa, fica na mão, condenado a ter um choque quando se deparar com a realidade. Ou então vai achar que todos os brasileiros, mesmo os muito escolarizados, são escandalosamente ignorantes, porque ninguém avisou ao pobrezinho que a língua de prestígio por aqui é tudo, menos algo que passe perto de uma mesóclise (que provocaria risos, por sinal). São esses fatos que escapam.


Concordo até um certo ponto.
Também não é bom surrar e esclachar a língua até ao ponto de comerçarmos a perdê-la. Onde irá parar a desditada com "dizer a ela", "falar pra ele" e em Portugal "a gente vamos", "tu diz" (em certas regiões)?
Ainda bem que ainda nos resta o padrão que nos une, caso contrário cada um inventaria o seu? Nesse caso porque não ensinam ao pobrezinho do aprendiz na escola essa tal vertente que se usa para comunicar?
Creio que deva ser possível para um estrangeiro encontrar um meio termo entre as línguas erudita e coloquial porque o falar correcto (sem exuberâncias) nunca prejudicou nimguém! 
BW


----------



## Macunaíma

Breeze, concordo com você que um padrão é preciso, o problema é quando o que é ensinado como padrão já não é mais padrão, de tão engessado que se tornou. Na verdade, não seriam tantas assim as concessões que a gramática normativa teria de fazer no Brasil para acomodar a realidade. A regra de que não se deve começar uma sentença com um pronome oblíquo, por exemplo, é um delírio quando se constata que, na prática, é como os brasileiros falam e isso não é *nem um pouco* desprestigiado.

Eu não sou a favor de abolir a gramática normativa e instalar um relativismo que cai no outro extremo do irrealismo, já que na prática noções de erro e acerto sempre existirão e a régua sempre será o prestígio da língua da classe dominante. Acho muito mais eficiente ensinar as pessoas a dominar essse código, que de resto não é nenhum obstáculo intransponível, do que fazer demagogia às suas custas. As pessoas pouco instruídas querem falar e escrever bem, e sinal disso é que quanto mais o ensino de português nas escolas brasileiras é relaxado e cai no relativismo, mais figuras como Pasquale Cipro Neto fazem fortuna vendendo regras azedas, que as pessoas compram acriticamente e ainda se sentem culpadas por não conseguirem incorporar tudo aquilo às suas vidas. Não dá! É preciso achar um meio-termo.


----------



## Istriano

Carfer said:


> Também acho. Há uma nítida diferença de grau. Em Cabo-Verde ou em Miranda o português coexiste com outra língua, o crioulo cabo-verdiano e o mirandês. No Brasil, quer a fala 'culta', quer a fala 'comum' são português.




No caso de Cabo Verde e de mirandês não se trata de diglossia (na definição de Fergusson), mas de bilinguismo, a mesma coisa que existe na Galícia, na Catalunha, no País Vasco...
Aliás, a língua caboverdiana está por ser oficializada. Uma intervenção recente do Ministro da Cultura de Cabo Verde, Mário Lúcio de Sousa, no Parlamento apontava a necessidade “de oficializar a língua cabo-verdiana como prevê a Constituição em paridade com a lingua portuguesa”.

Os exemplos clássicos de línguas digóssicas são: árabe, tâmil, tcheco, alemão suíço, neerlandês belga (também chamado de _flamengo_), e português brasileiro.

As línguas diglóssicas têm:


Forma "H" (de ''high'' Alta) - de maior prestígio, da elite intelectual,  econômica, língua literária, geralmente oficial, forma escrita.
Forma "L" (de ''low'' Baixa) - menos prestigiada, mais popular, coloquial, forma falada, das classes menos cultas, mais pobres.

Nossa língua foi chamada de ''diglóssica'' por:

*1.* Mário de Andrade, escritor modernista (em sua obra ''Macunaíma'' ~ duas línguas _''o português escrito e o brasileiro falado''_)

*2.* Rosa Virgínia Mattos e Silva (lingüista brasileira, professora da UFBA)



> _Para a prática escolar, dois caminhos se vislumbram: ou cada vez mais  o português será aprendido como língua estrangeira nas escolas  brasileiras, aprofundando a diglossia; ou a orientação pedagógica para o  ensino da língua materna terá de adequar seus instrumentos e sua  metodologia a uma realidade lingüística e social que não só não deve  como não pode mais ser ignorada._


*3.* Mary Kato (lingüista brasileira, professora da UNICAMP]



> _A consciência dessas mudanças sistemáticas, que desembocam em uma  língua distante de suas irmãs românicas, até mesmo do português de  Portugal, é necessária para entender por que os estudantes escrevem como  escrevem e por que a língua dos textos escolares, para as camadas que  vêm de pais iletrados, pode parecer tão estranha quanto a de um texto do  século XVIII para o lingüista iniciando-se em estudos dacrônicos. O  Brasil apresenta assim um caso extremo de diglossia entre a fala do  aluno que entra para a escola e o padrão de escrita que ele deve  adquirir._


 [Mary A. Kato (lingüista brasileira), Como, o que e por que escavar?  Português Brasileiro. Uma viagem diacrônica, Ian Roberts, Mary A. Kato  (orgs.), Campinas, Editora Unicamp, 1993, p. 19-20]

*4.* Milton M. Azevedo escreveu um capítulo sobre a diglossia brasileira no seu livro:  _Portuguese language (A linguistic introduction)_, publicado pela Cambridge Ed. em 2005.

*5.* Muitos outros lingüistas do Brasil: Stella Bortoni, Margos Bagno, Dino Preti, Roberto Farias...

*6.* Linguistas de outros países, como a professora Galves da França...


Parece que a gente tem vergonha e preferimos fechar os olhos. Não é feio chamar nossa língua de diglóssica. Devemos nome aos bois de vez.
Nas universidades europeias, o tcheco se aprende como qualquer outra língua diglóssica, por isso os alunos conseguem dominar tanto a forma alta/escrita (H) como a forma baixa/falada (L).
No caso de português brasileiro, quase nunca se ensina a língua falada, e por isso os alunos ficam chocados, quando chegam no Brasil, porque são alvo de gozação, e tudo isso porque falam feito um livro.


----------



## machadinho

Istriano said:


> Parece que a gente tem vergonha e preferimos fechar os olhos. Não é feio chamar nossa língua de diglóssica.


Obrigado pelas citações, Istriano. Pode não ser feio, mas, da maneira como a questão é apresentada, a impressão que essas citações dão é que a diglossia é mal que dever ser sanado em favor da língua espontânea.

Ou tudo se resume a criar as disciplinas Português A(lto) e Português B(aixo) nas escolas e faculdades?


----------



## Istriano

O melhor seria oficializar as duas formas, por exemplo:

_Me chamo.
Chamo-me.

Vou lá em casa.
Vou lá a casa._

As formas usadas na fala de pessoas cultas deveriam entrar na norma culta.
Porque já temos (pelo menos) duas gramáticas de português culto falado.


OBS
É bem interessante...No escândalo com ''Nós pega o peixe''
todo mundo falou que o certo é ''Nós pegamos o peixe''...

E ninguém mencionou ''A gente pega o peixe''.
 Para as pessoas que falam ''Nós pega o peixe''... ''Nós pegamos o peixe'' é uma mudança drástica.
É melhor recomendarmos a eles ''A gente pega o peixe''. 

Então, em vez de_ Nós pega_ ou _Nós pegamo _teríamos _A gente pega_,
em vez de _Nós pegou_ ou _Nós peguemo_ teríamos _A gente pegou._


----------



## Istriano

*Os experimento* é como muitos paulistanos (até os professores) falam.
Mas, se trata de um fenômeno fonético:

_os experimento(s)_ [comum na cidade de S. Paulo e nas zonas rurais do Brasil]
_ama(r), bebe(r), senti(r), pô(r_) [geral no Brasil]
_Salvado(r) _[comum na Bahia]

E só dizer ''em português nem sempre se pronuncia como se escreve, e vice versa''. 

(Outro dia li: ''A modelo famosa que já _pousou _nua''  ).


----------



## machadinho

Vixe, demorei a apagar a pergunta. Mas como você não respondeu ela [sic] mesmo, tanto faz!


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Se você e o Macunaíma fossem revisores de textos e encontrassem numa tese de doutorado de um ilustre mancebo de uma família abastada e quatrocentona de São Paulo o seguinte:Os experimento seguinte provam que minha hipótese está certa.​




Isso é erro crasso e ponto final. Pelamordedeus! Ninguém aqui está defendendo erro de concordância. E se fosse um Piva de Albuquerque doutorando, então, mereceria uma coça!

Mas eu vejo onde você quer chegar. Sua pergunta me lembrou um post recente do Reinaldo Azevedo sobre um tema de redação do vestibular da UnB. O tema era *“Flor do Lácio Sambódromo Lusamérica latim em pó: a língua de um povo não se faz com preconceito nem com prescrição”* (sim, parece enredo de escola de samba ), e o Reinaldo escreveu:



> Notem que o examinador não pede nem mesmo que o aluno se posicione diante de um debate. Ao contrário. Para os extremistas, a língua não pode ser prescritiva, mas uma redação pode: O TEMA PRESCREVE A OPINIÃO DO ALUNO. (...) Finalmente, fico cá a imaginar quais serão os critérios de correção. Por uma questão de coerência, tudo aquilo que a prescrição apontar como erro — a norma culta — deve ser ignorado pelo examinador, certo? [aqui]



Só quero deixar claro, mais uma vez, que eu não defendo que não deva haver regras, apenas que as regras devem ser mais realistas. Concordo com um argumento do Reinaldo Azevedo de que escola não tem dsciplina de Lingüística e que lá é lugar de se ensinar norma culta - convenhamos que ninguém precisa ir à escola para aprender a língua coloquial -, mas acho que a nossa norma culta precisa ser desafiada com os fatos, e o fato é que suas regras, como estão, são ignoradas até pelos cultos.​


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> defendo [...] apenas que as regras devem ser mais realistas.


De acordo! A primeira regra dessa gramática seria a total liberdade de colocação pronominal, desde mesóclise até lhe amo passando por ajudo ele. Qual seria a segunda regra?


----------



## Vanda

_Mineirins_, vamos dar tempo ao tempo. Daqui a algum tempo - sabe-se lá quanto- algum governante irá assinar um (des)acordo para que (de novo) mudemos alguma coisa prescritivamente. Algo como: daqui pra frente é ''errado'' usar tremas, colocar hífen (ou não) depois de certos prefixos terminados em vogal ligados a palavra que começa com vogal diferente, etc. Ou seja, o que é prescritivo hoje, pode não ser amanhã. O que é certo hoje, é errado amanhã (vice-versa). Língua é viva e só quem viver verá.  Não dá pra ficarmos bravos com antecedência.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Não dá pra ficarmos bravos com antecedência.


Vanda, não fiquei bravo. Pelo contrário, estava entusiasmado em listar as regras que precisam ser reformadas com mais urgência.

Não é para tomarmos consciência da gramática que queremos ter? Ora.


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> De acordo! A primeira regra dessa gramática seria a total liberdade de colocação pronominal, desde mesóclise até lhe amo passando por ajudo ele. Qual seria a segunda regra?



Aceitar logo de vez que ninguém assiste *ao* jogo, mas assiste_ o_ jogo de futebol seria bom como segunda regra. Nossas regrinhas infernais de regência estão obsoletas. Outra revisão auspiciosa seria a dos verbos defectivos, e também legitimar alguns particípios irregulares.

Sou contra _eu lhe amo_, isso ainda marca o falante como _ignaro_ .

P.S.: embora seja só o machadinho dando corda para nos enforcarmos D), eu gostei da idéia de propormos algumas revisões. Talvez seja o caso de um outro thread.


----------



## Vanda

'Lhe amo' é marca nordestina, Macu, mais pra regionalismo.
Pensei que ''meus'' dois_ mineirins_ estavam a vias de fato.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> 'Lhe amo' é marca nordestina, Macu, mais pra regionalismo.



Que permaneça como regionalismo então. Não se pode também fazer uma atualização da norma culta sem perder de vista o que tem e do que não tem prestígio. É preciso ter um norte, e esse norte é a língua de prestígio. Por mais que isso soe antipático ou injusto (e aí enveredaríamos pela seara das ideologias e iríamos descambar na economia e na política), é o domínio dos códigos da classe dominante que determina quem tem e quem não tem sucesso, portanto é preciso que a educação ofereça *esse* código.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Is it the _Ministério da Educação_ that establishes the _lingua culta_ for entrance exams to university + public service?  
Politically speaking, why do things never change?


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Pensei que ''meus'' dois_ mineirins_ estavam a vias de fato.


Claro que não, Vanda! Peraí, o Macunaíma é_ mineiro?!_  Achava que ele era paulista! Eheh.



GamblingCamel said:


> Is it the _Ministério da Educação_ that establishes the _lingua culta_ for entrance exams to university + public service?
> Politically speaking, why do things never change?


No, it's private and public institutions like Princeton's ETS in the US.
Politically speaking, because human nature never changes.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> No, it's private and public institutions like Princeton's ETS in the US.


Are universities legally permitted to create their own entrance exams -- and in this manner, sidestep the lingua culta?

ETS = Educational Testing Service; ACT = competitor of ETS for college admission tests
"The ACT is more widely used in the Midwestern and Southern United States, while the SAT is more popular on the East and West coasts, although recently the ACT has been gaining more use on the East Coast. Use of the ACT by colleges has risen as a result of various criticisms of the effectiveness and fairness of the SAT."


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Peraí, o Macunaíma é_ mineiro?!_  Achava que ele era paulista! Eheh.



Olha a baixaria!  

Eu vou trocar o meu avatar da Igreja de São Francisco de Assis por um de um cesto de pães de queijo para deixar mais óbvio.



GamblingCamel said:


> Are universities legally permitted to create their own entrance exams -- and in this manner, sidestep the lingua culta?



In Brazil, universities are almost independent Republics.


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> Are universities legally permitted to create their own entrance exams -- and in this manner, sidestep the lingua culta?


Yep. Universities do have their own entrace exams (vestibular), even so those exams usually expect students to write in accordance with High Portuguese.



Macunaíma said:


> Aceitar logo de vez que ninguém assiste *ao* jogo, mas assiste_ o_  jogo de futebol seria bom como segunda regra. Nossas regrinhas  infernais de regência estão obsoletas. Outra revisão auspiciosa seria a  dos verbos defectivos, e também legitimar alguns particípios  irregulares.
> 
> Sou contra _eu lhe amo_, isso ainda marca o falante como _ignaro_ .
> 
> P.S.: embora seja só o machadinho dando corda para nos enforcarmos D), eu gostei da idéia de propormos algumas revisões. Talvez seja o caso de um outro thread.



Apoado! Ah, outra regra, dessa vez em homenagem à Englishmania: sentar na mesa.


----------



## Vanda

Atendendo a pedidos, e porque tem a ver com o uso dos pronomes ''como manda o figurino'', vou colocar o e-mail que acabei de receber (piada):
A Língua  Portuguesa é difícil.....até para fazer amor!AMÁ-LA ou AMAR-TE? 

O marido, ao chegar em casa, no  final da noite, diz à mulher que já estava deitada :
- Querida, eu quero  amá-la.
A mulher, que estava dormindo, com a voz embolada, responde:
- A  mala... ah não sei onde está, não! Use a mochila que está no maleiro do quarto  de visitas.
- Não é isso querida, hoje vou amar-te.
- Por mim, você pode  ir até Júpiter, Saturno e até à merda, desde que me deixe dormir em  paz


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Atendendo a pedidos, e porque tem a ver com o uso dos pronomes ''como manda o figurino'', vou colocar o e-mail que acabei de receber (piada):
> A Língua  Portuguesa é difícil.....até para fazer amor!AMÁ-LA ou AMAR-TE?
> 
> O marido, ao chegar em casa, no  final da noite, diz à mulher que já estava deitada :
> - Querida, eu quero  amá-la.
> A mulher, que estava dormindo, com a voz embolada, responde:
> - A  mala... ah não sei onde está, não! Use a mochila que está no maleiro do quarto  de visitas.
> - Não é isso querida, hoje vou amar-te.
> - Por mim, você pode  ir até Júpiter, Saturno e até à merda, desde que me deixe dormir em  paz


  Demais!


----------



## Audie

_Trêis minêrim impariado é di lascá!_

'_Lhe amo_' é nordestino? Mas não de todo o Nordeste? No Recife, com esse verbo, só ouço de gente muito pouco instruída.

Tudo bem, que aceitem o '_sentar na mesa_', mas por favor, não _"abulam"_ D) o '_sentar à_', senão, eu vou almoçar em pé.


----------



## Macunaíma

Já temos uma voluntária para difundir a conjugação completa do verbo abolir, como deve ser. 

Bravo!


----------



## Vanda

ôxe! É que não saberia distinguir de que lugar do nordeste, tá bem, que seja. Nas novelas globais tenho certeza que é.


----------



## Joca

Audierunt said:


> Claro! Só que, como você viu, o equívoco não foi meu. O Pequeno Cors..., digo, Machado já lhe explicou (e como sempre já apagou* ) por que eu me senti normal quando ele pôs Paraty/i em São Paulo. Ele, que me chama de maluca...
> 
> E bem lembrado! '*Peraí*' já deveria estar nos dicionários há muito tempo. Só não sei como classificá-lo (tentei agora um '_classificar ele_', mas escrito não dá mesmo). Talvez conjunção adversativa usada para conversas informais ou coloquiais .
> 
> *machadinho, _cê_ tinha botado um 'cê' no seu post derradeiro que _deixava ele_ dentro do primeiro off-topic. _Num _carecia ter _apagado ele._


 

Oi.

*Peraí* deve ser interjeição, né?


----------



## Audie

Joca said:


> Oi.
> 
> *Peraí* deve ser interjeição, né?


Sim, claro, claro! Isso! _'Tava _procurando a definição mas não achava.


----------



## Istriano

Audierunt said:


> . Só não sei como classificá-lo (tentei agora um '_classificar ele_', mas escrito não dá mesmo).



Que tal um objeto nulo: _Só não sei como classificar. _


----------



## anaczz

Caramba, tá *todo mundo* viajando na maionese!


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Que tal um objeto nulo: _Só não sei como classificar. _


Isso na escrita informal (ou não?). Mas sou apegada à ideia de que na expressão formal um verbo transitivo precisa ter o seu objeto explícito. Não sei se isso tem fundamento ou se já teve.

Ana, poderia '_todo o mundo_' embarcar também?


----------



## Denis555

Como o Istriano colocou, um bom número de linguistas brasileiros considera que vivemos uma situação de diglossia. Mas depende do que chamados de "diglossia".
Em geral, diglossia pode ser considerada quando há 2 variantes bem diferentes ou duas línguas. E uma língua/variante é considerada superior à outra. Se existe bilinguismo e uma língua é usada como popular, usada basicamente para falar e a outra é usada para situações formais e é usada para escrever documentos e leis, então também temos diglossia. Logo para mim, tanto Cabo Verde e Miranda (Portugal) vivem uma situação diglóssica: bilinguismo com favoritismo.
Mas eu continuo achando que não chegamos a ter uma variante independente do português padrão. A versão falada desse texto é basicamente igual à versão escrita.
Como disse o Carfer, tudo é português.

Em qualquer idioma, há algumas regras que na prática são diferentes. Todos os idiomas de que eu sei alguma coisa, mostram desvios quando falados por nativos. Só pra citar o idioma que nós aqui estamos familiarizados:
Split infinitives , terminar um verbo com uma preposição e o "who" em vez de "whom" , "double negative" são frequentes, habituais, normais em inglês e os puristas combatem!

Mas nem em inglês, português, ou qualquer outra língua os "desvios do padrão" impedem que um falante seja compreendido.

No entanto, sou muitíssimo a favor de uma reforma na gramática portuguesa porque como sabemos, ela quer que o falante muitas vezes fale em desacordo com o normal.

É mais ou menos o que aconteceria na seguinte situação: se eu andar nu pelo centro de uma cidade, logo virá um guarda me multando e dizendo que isso é atentado ao pudor. Vou ser obrigado a me vestir. No entanto, o mesmo guarda não fará NADA se for para uma tribo indígena da Amazônia ou do Xingu pois a tal regra não se aplica, é normal estar nu lá.
_Nós brasileiros somos esses índios nus andando pela nossa tribo enquanto o guarda é a gramatica normativa brasileira, a única de roupa no meio de nós._

O padrão gramatical deve ser uma forma que seja usada normalmente por pessoas comuns não analfabetas. 

Sempre existirá a maneira informal de uma língua ou gíria mas é RIDÍCULO que não seja aceito algo do tipo: "me chamo Denis" e seja aceito "não me chamo Denis", pois TODO MUNDO fala no Brasil, a maioria esmagadora dos falantes nativos de português!

Na verdade, não há um país que fale português onde as pessoas sigam todas as regras padrão como manda o figurino.

Tanto Brasil, Portugal ou os países africanos estão presos a regras arcaicas. 

Mesmo esse tópico sendo sobre os desvios do Brasil, os portugueses poderiam dar mais exemplos do erros na fala usados em Portugal, do tipo: a gente somos; vocês dão uma educação aos vossos filhos; eu vi ele a cantar (como disseram aqui) etc. Para entendermos que como a gramática é cruel com os nativos.

Sobre o caso da preposição "em" usada em vez de "a": 
1) Eu estava na mesa almoçando quando...
2) A vizinha fica o tempo todo na janela espiando os outros
3) Tem alguém na porta, poderia ir lá abrir.
4) Eu fui na cidade (centro) comprar uns sapatos.

É uma maneira de deixar bem claro do que se trata, pois em termos de som:
1) à mesa = a mesa, mais distinto, na mesa
2) à janela = a janela, mais distinto, na janela
3) à porta = a porta, mais distinto, na porta
4) à cidade = a cidade, mais distinto, na cidade

Como o Istriano falou num outro post, a forma popular é mais precisa. 
Também: "quando eu ver" em vez de "quando eu vir" para o verbo "ver"

Não é questão de um matemática precisa, tudo é feito inconscientemente na fala.

Além da já citada lei do menor esforço.


----------



## J. Bailica

Nós falamos todos como o Eça de Queiroz escrevia.


----------



## machadinho

J. Bailica said:


> Nós falamos todos como o Eça de Queiroz escrevia.



E fazem muito bem!

Queria falar em vez de quereria falar como o Eça de Queirós.


----------



## J. Bailica

Agora a sério, erros e mais erros é o que não falta, mas acho que grande parte ou são relativamente pouco generalizados, em termos de população, ou são mais específicos de algumas palavras ou expressões, e menos às regras comuns da gramática, não sei. Estive aqui a pensar e não me lembrei de bons exemplos, tirando o 'abram os vossos livros', de que falou Anaczz uma vez.

Quando me lembrar, eu digo.

Mas o que eu queria perguntar era se 'me chamo' é considerado erro. Eu pensava que não, que era exactamente igual, ou equivalente a 'chamo-me', em termos gramaticais.


----------



## machadinho

Não é considerado erro. Só não é admitido pela gramática normativa.


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> E fazem muito bem!
> 
> Queria falar em vez de quereria falar como o Eça de Queirós.


 
Ah, gostava, queria, pois é. 

«Gostava de me ter lembrado disso, mas esqueceu-me.»

Quantos erros há nesta frase?
Muita gente fala assim, e a verdade é que não sei se não é aceite.


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> Não é considerado erro. Só não é admitido pela gramática normativa.


 
Ok. Sabia que era assim uma coisa (estou a tentar escrever tal e qual tudo como as pessoas falam sem pensar, excepto na ortografia, mas olhei para as horas e vi que era tarde para andar agora às voltas com a gramática e vou mas é para a cama. Amnhã logo vejo).


----------



## Macunaíma

Numa das muitas "reason for deletion" do machadinho lá atrás, ele destacou o "que" em "tenho QUE apagar" e me fez lembrar que até não muito tempo atrás eu achava que errado era "tenho DE", que é como eu falo. O que me levava a acreditar que "tenho DE" era o errado é que "tenho QUE" é tão mais comum! Eu me sentia um _maverick _insistindo revolucionariamente no "tenho DE", até descobrir que os bons velhinhos da ABL na verdade me endossam. *Me* senti um Plínio Doyle.


----------



## Audie

Denis555 said:


> Sobre o caso da preposição "em" usada em vez de "a":
> 1) Eu estava na mesa almoçando quando...
> 2) A vizinha fica o tempo todo na janela espiando os outros
> 3) Tem alguém na porta, poderia ir lá abrir.
> 4) Eu fui na cidade (centro) comprar uns sapatos.
> 
> É uma maneira de deixar bem claro do que se trata, pois em termos de som:
> 1) à mesa = a mesa, mais distinto, na mesa
> 2) à janela = a janela, mais distinto, na janela
> 3) à porta = a porta, mais distinto, na porta
> 4) à cidade = a cidade, mais distinto, na cidade


Certo. Meu "problema" com a preposição '_em_', que eu lembre, só se restringe ao verbo '_sentar_'. 
Se alguém disser _'Machadinho sentou na mesa_', vou imaginar a versão em miniatura do fundador da ABL com o _derrière _colado *no *tampo da mesa e as perninhas balançando no ar. (Sorry about that, macha!)


----------



## Istriano

Em espanhol, _sentarse en la mesa _está correto* (bem como o é_ sentarse a la mesa_). Por quê não em português também? 

Se trata de sentido figurado:
_se sentar na mesa_ = se sentar do lado dela, e não necessariamente sobre ela

Já vi muitas vezes na Veja ''mulher no volante'' (claro que não está sentada em um volante), ''estar/falar no telefone'' (claro que não sentado em cima de um aparelho)...

---
*





> aunque, en sentido recto, _sentarse en la mesa_ significa ‘acomodarse encima de ella’, esta expresión funciona también como equivalente de_ sentarse a la mesa,_  locución fija que significa ‘sentarse frente a una mesa para comer,  negociar, etc.’; así, son perfectamente correctos ejemplos como los  siguientes...


 (DPD da RAE; http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=433933)


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Atendendo a pedidos, e porque tem a ver com o uso dos pronomes ''como manda o figurino'', vou colocar o e-mail que acabei de receber (piada):
> A Língua Portuguesa é difícil.....até para fazer amor!AMÁ-LA ou AMAR-TE?
> 
> O marido, ao chegar em casa, no final da noite, diz à mulher que já estava deitada :
> - Querida, eu quero amá-la.
> A mulher, que estava dormindo, com a voz embolada, responde:
> - A mala... ah não sei onde está, não! Use a mochila que está no maleiro do quarto de visitas.
> - Não é isso querida, hoje vou amar-te.
> - Por mim, você pode ir até Júpiter, Saturno e até à merda, desde que me deixe dormir em paz


Muito boa mesmo!!!! 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Macunaíma said:


> Breeze, concordo com você que um padrão é preciso, o problema é quando o que é ensinado como padrão já não é mais padrão, de tão engessado que se tornou. Na verdade, não seriam tantas assim as concessões que a gramática normativa teria de fazer no Brasil para acomodar a realidade. A regra de que não se deve começar uma sentença com um pronome oblíquo, por exemplo, é um delírio quando se constata que, na prática, é como os brasileiros falam e isso não é *nem um pouco* desprestigiado.
> 
> Eu não sou a favor de abolir a gramática normativa e instalar um relativismo que cai no outro extremo do irrealismo, já que na prática noções de erro e acerto sempre existirão e a régua sempre será o prestígio da língua da classe dominante. Acho muito mais eficiente ensinar as pessoas a dominar essse código, que de resto não é nenhum obstáculo intransponível, do que fazer demagogia às suas custas. As pessoas pouco instruídas querem falar e escrever bem, e sinal disso é que quanto mais o ensino de português nas escolas brasileiras é relaxado e cai no relativismo, mais figuras como Pasquale Cipro Neto fazem fortuna vendendo regras azedas, que as pessoas compram acriticamente e ainda se sentem culpadas por não conseguirem incorporar tudo aquilo às suas vidas. Não dá! É preciso achar um meio-termo.


Eu entendo o teu ponto de vista realista Macu, mas a questão é até onde se pode adequar as regras porque o povo as vai achando de difícil utilização e por tal motivo as vai deformando e adaptando às suas capacidades.
Onde está o prestígio de dizer ajudar ele, dizer a ela, falar pra ele, pra mim fazer e em Portugal a gente vamos, ele quisi-o (qui-lo), ela fesi-o (fe-lo) ...? E depois disto o que terá ainda de sacrificar a língua a bem das pessoas pouco instruídas? Adaptar o ensino básico de forma mais simplificada, dando mais importância a dois registos principais é diferente de ir aceitando as simplifiações de uma língua que começa a tornar-se complicada para as gerações actuais. 
Uma coisa é consentir oficiosamente um registo de língua mais baixo tendo em conta a aptidão de cada um, outra é aceitá-lo oficialmente como correcto.
Também acho que é necessário achar um meio termo mas não mutilando esta nossa língua que é extremamente rica ou acabará tudo numa simplificação como a do Denis *vossa mercê* > *vos'mercê* > *vosmecê* > *você* > *cê* > *ê* (sim, estou a exagerar!)... 
Esta questão da adequação linguística é sempre polémicamente... interessante!; por isso é que os franceses ainda têm o -ph (pharmacie)!  kkk
BW


----------



## Denis555

Oi Breeze, não é uma questão de reconhecer o "erro" de alguns. É quando se trata de um "erro" de todos. Pra você sentir na pele o que o Macu está falando: Você, como falante do português de Portugal, não acha que já está na hora de sancionar o uso de vocês com vosso na gramática portuguesa?
Abram o vosso livro, por favor.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Oi Breeze, não é uma questão de reconhecer o "erro" de alguns. É quando se trata de um "erro" de todos. Pra você sentir na pele o que o Macu está falando: Você, como falante do português de Portugal, não acha que já está na hora de sancionar o uso de vocês com vosso na gramática portuguesa?
> Abram o vosso livro, por favor.


 
Mas Dennis, a Breeze vai te dizer que isso não é um erro, pois toda a gente fala assim, até mesmo os mais instruídos. E a verdade é que nós não vemos isso como erro, tal como vocês não veem erro em "Me dá isso aí". A diferença é que em Portugal ninguém te sanciona por fazeres essa mistura, mesmo na escrita, é um erro aceite tacitamente. Ninguém fala disso, aliás, muita gente aqui do fórum (eu incluído) nem tinha a percepção de que isso poderia ser um erro, até os brasileiros nos chamarem a atenção para o facto.


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu tanto digo 'a gente é' como 'nós somos', cada uma das opções tem a sua 'carga expressiva' própria. Penso que isso é pacífico. Mas a questão aqui é outra: podemos ir ao ponto de aceitar 'a gente somos'? A língua tem uma 'lógica' própria, de que os falantes fazem uso, ao mesmo tempo que vão agindo criativamente sobre ela. A 'gramática', digo eu, é, ou deveria ser, uma tentativa estabelecer um compromisso.
'A gente somos' ainda não se generalizou ao ponto de se poder deixar de considerar um desvio à norma (na verdade não é assim TÃO frequente - há muitos anos, creio, ninguém dizia isso; e agora... depende; algumas pessoas dizem-no mais do que outras; algumas pessoas nunca dizem; e a muitas, talvez a maioria, 'sai-lhes', aqui ou ali (já me tem aconteciso, mas é raro; podem gravar)). Mas se toda a gente, ou quase, falasse assim durante muito tempo (coisa que me parece improvável, neste caso) penso que seria de ponderar a sua entrada gloriosa n' _A_ _Gramática, _esse templo divino. 
Foi isso que aconteceu com muitas outras _agramaticalidades_ antigas. E é isso que acontece, ou pode estar em vias de acontecer, com o _vosso_ com _você_ ('abram (vocês) os vossos livros'. No mínimo, para já, é tolerado - uma espécie de política 'don´t ask, don't tell'. Outro exemplo, de que me lembrei entretanto, é precisamente o 'de que': _tenho ideia que \ tenho ideia de que... _O mau uso, ou no mínimo uso discutível, de 'que' e de 'de que' é outro exemplo de dissonância entre o que a gramática diz, ou dizia, e a maneira como as pessoas falam em Portugal (eu confesso que tenho muitas dúvidas sobre este assunto). 

Por tudo isto, a mim, como português, não me choca que haja essa discussão no Brasil, e acho que em geral as pessoas em Portugal são menos puristas do que esses aludidos gramáticos conservadores. Para mim 'me diz' (em vez de 'diz-me'), por exemplo, não deveria ser sequer objecto da mínima discussão, é português de lei em qualquer lado, essas gramáticas que não gostam podem ser normativas mas não são normais. 'Ir na praia' ou 'estar na mesa' deveriam no mínimo ser analisados. Acho que o uso das preposiçoes tem sido dos mais flexíveis e que mais tem mudado. Ainda há quem diga 'o prato está de cima da mesa', em vez de 'em cima' (o nosso primeiro-ministro fala às vezes assim - ele que está NESTE PRECISO MOMENTO a deixar de o ser!; mas não por causa disso, o que até seria engraçado, e muito menos preocupante!). Mesmo 'quero falar para você que te amo', enfim, admitiria que, decorrido muito tempo (e 'espaço', pois julgo que depende das regiões) se poderia considerar. As gramáticas logo tratariam de enquadrar tudo, atribuindo nomes sofisticados às regras e aos usos.

Depois seria uma questão de gosto e contexto, da mesma forma que se pode optar entre 'a gente é' e 'nós somos', como entre 'gato' e 'bichano'.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, porque a 'gente somos', por mais que eu queira engulir, me dói o ouvido.


----------



## machadinho

J. Bailica said:


> Outro exemplo, de que me lembrei entretanto, é precisamente o 'de que': _tenho ideia que \ tenho ideia de que... _O mau uso, ou no mínimo uso discutível, de 'que' e de 'de que' é outro exemplo de dissonância entre o que a gramática diz, ou dizia, e a maneira como as pessoas falam em Portugal


Parem tudo. A gramática diz a ideia de que, o fato de que, não é? Se não for, terei de passar a manhã emendando centenas de páginas.



Vanda said:


> Ai, porque a 'gente somos', por mais que eu queira engulir, me dói o ouvido.


O meu também; porém, a gente aceita que sejamos explorados pelo capitalismo selvagem, não é verdade?
Sem contar que a gente quer vocês nos acompanhem ao teatro hoje.


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> Parem tudo. A gramática diz a ideia de que, o fato de que, não é? Se não for, terei de passar a manhã emendando centenas de páginas.


 
É, quanto a isso caso pode dormir mais descansado. 
Aqui.



Vanda, mas isso é porque provavelmente não conhece a versão hardcore:
_a gente semos_.


----------



## breezeofwater

Alentugano said:


> Mas Dennis, a Breeze vai te dizer que isso não é um erro, pois toda a gente fala assim, até mesmo os mais instruídos. E a verdade é que nós não vemos isso como erro, tal como vocês não veem erro em "Me dá isso aí". A diferença é que em Portugal ninguém te sanciona por fazeres essa mistura, mesmo na escrita, é um erro aceite tacitamente. Ninguém fala disso, aliás, muita gente aqui do fórum (eu incluído) nem tinha a percepção de que isso poderia ser um erro, até os brasileiros nos chamarem a atenção para o facto.


Exacto! Para nós não pode ser erro porque falamos realmente desse modo. Parece incrível?  
Alentugano, tu não querias dizer "até mesmo os MENOS instruidos"? 
Eu acho que consigo entender o Macu porque ouço PTB desde sempre e tenho amigos brasileiros que utilizam a ênclise oralmente ou serão eles "afectadinhos"??? 
Para veres como eu também sinto na pele entendo que "a gente" é gramaticalmente singular mas exprime um plural e daí reina a confusão. Ainda assim não acho que se deve instituir que "A gente vamos" está correcto porque muiiiiiita gente diz...  Veremos se se vai transformar em agramaticalidade porque é de certa forma ilógico, mas o meu ouvido também vai sofrer muito com isso Vanda... 
BW


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Eu acho que consigo entender o Macu porque ouço PTB desde sempre e tenho amigos brasileiros que utilizam a ênclise oralmente ou serão eles "afectadinhos"???


Não afetadinhos, mas talvez queiram falar bonito na frente de uma portuguesinha.


----------



## J. Bailica

breezeofwater said:


> . Ainda assim não acho que se deve instituir que "A gente vamos" está correcto porque muiiiiiita gente diz...  BW


 
Eu também não,mas... e se for tooooda a gente?


----------



## Vanda

Imagino que eles se policiem para falar o mais próximo possível como os lusos para não serem tomados como ignorantes. É, nós - como povo - temos a síndrome do colonizado (ou de vira-lata, como querem alguns) até hoje!


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Imagino que eles se policiem para falar o mais próximo possível como os lusos para não serem tomados como ignorantes. É, nós - como povo - temos a síndrome do colonizado (ou de vira-lata, como querem alguns) até hoje!


Eis o comentário que escrevi e apaguei umas três vezes. Uma vez colonizado, sempre colonizado. Metade do problema da tal da diglossia vem desse traço nacional.


----------



## Alentugano

breezeofwater said:


> Alentugano, tu não querias dizer "até mesmo os MENOS instruidos"?


 
Não, Breeze, queria dizer que a prova de que essa construção já é completamente aceite e consensual no nosso país é que até as pessoas com mais conhecimentos da língua cometem esse "erro", pois é expectável que pessoas menos instruídas cometam mais erros de português.


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Não afetadinhos, mas talvez queiram falar bonito na frente de uma portuguesinha.


kkk Não creio machadinho, ela mesma disse-me que a professora de português (brasileira!!) dela insistia com os alunos para que utilizassem essa forma gramatical.
Para falar bonito às vezes ela utilizava "tu" em vez de "você" porque achava muito _bonitchinho_ justamente, héhé 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

J. Bailica said:


> Eu também não,mas... e se for tooooda a gente?


Boa pergunta!! Para mim francamente, sem querer parecer extremista... é um erro sim!! 
BW


----------



## machadinho

Breeze, o fato de vir da professora brasileira corrobora dolorosamente a nossa suspeita.


----------



## Alentugano

breezeofwater said:


> kkk Não creio machadinho, ela mesma disse-me que a professora de português (brasileira!!) dela insistia com os alunos para que utilizassem essa forma gramatical.
> Para falar bonito às vezes ela utilizava "tu" em vez de "você" porque achava muito _bonitchinho_ justamente, héhé
> BW


Não sei, tenho uma amiga brasileira que tem uma espécie de "botão" que liga quando está em Portugal, e daí que ela passa a falar português europeu ou, pelo menos, o mais aproximado. Quando está no Brasil, ela desliga esse botão e fala normalmente. O marido dela, que é português, quando vai ao Brasil, também muda a sua maneira de falar para poder ser entendido lá.
Acho interessante ela fazer questão de falar de forma diferente com os portugueses, o que não é muito comum, pois geralmente entendemos muito bem os brasileiros. Mas eu vejo isso como uma forma de ela se aproximar culturalmente de nós, uma vez que o casal passa a maior parte do tempo em Lisboa. Ao mesmo tempo, também lhe agrada estar a aprender outra forma de usar a mesma língua. 
Ela costumava dizer-me, na brincadeira, que toda a sua vida pensou que falava português, e isso só mudou quando veio para Portugal!


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Imagino que eles se policiem para falar o mais próximo possível como os lusos para não serem tomados como ignorantes. É, nós - como povo - temos a síndrome do colonizado (ou de vira-lata, como querem alguns) até hoje!


Eu não iria tão longe... Pode dever-se também à grande capacidade de adaptação do povo brasileiro à mudança. Conheço muito poucos portugueses que estariam de acordo em deixar de escrever húmido ou hospital sem -h e não conheço nenhum/a francês/a que gostaria de escrever pharmacie com -f... _"Quelle horreur!!" _
Já uma colega brasileira da minha mãe que trabalha em Lisboa preferia dizer "tu" por escolha própria (apesar da minha mãe prefierir que ela falasse em PTB normalmente) porque vários portugueses faziam confusão "Não vale a pena tratares-me por você!"  kêkê
Quer-me parecer que existe uma certa revolta pelo facto da língua oral diferir bastante da norma escrita no Brasil, o que não é o caso em Portugal, pelo menos não de maneira tão generalizada e como diz o Alentugano não há tanta polémica em torno desse assunto.


----------



## machadinho

Nenhum brasileiro sadio está de acordo em deixar de escrever hospital com h-, breeze. A menos que já esteja no hospital!


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Breeze, o fato de vir da professora brasileira corrobora dolorosamente a nossa suspeita.


Machadinho que má fé!!!  
Não me lembro dela ter dito que a tal professora tivesse proibido outros usos... Fora ela portuga noutra vida? kkk
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Nenhum brasileiro são está de acordo em deixar de escrever hospital com -h, breeze. A menos que já esteja no hospital!


Sério mesmo? Para mim o impacto de úmido e ospital é o mesmo, já que escrevo ambos com -h.


----------



## machadinho

Nós escrevemos úmido e hospital.


----------



## breezeofwater

Alentugano said:


> Não sei, tenho uma amiga brasileira que tem uma espécie de "botão" que liga quando está em Portugal, e daí que ela passa a falar português europeu ou, pelo menos, o mais aproximado. Quando está no Brasil, ela desliga esse botão e fala normalmente. O marido dela, que é português, quando vai ao Brasil, também muda a sua maneira de falar para poder ser entendido lá.
> Acho interessante ela fazer questão de falar de forma diferente com os portugueses, o que não é muito comum, pois geralmente entendemos muito bem os brasileiros. Mas eu vejo isso como uma forma de ela se aproximar culturalmente de nós, uma vez que o casal passa a maior parte do tempo em Lisboa. Ao mesmo tempo, também lhe agrada estar a aprender outra forma de usar a mesma língua.
> Ela costumava dizer-me, na brincadeira, que toda a sua vida pensou que falava português, e isso só mudou quando veio para Portugal!


Isso é exactamente o que eu faço Alentugano. Com dias outras amigas brasileiras eu tento falar PTB com sotaque para ajudar na compreensão... e também porque eu adoro o sotaque e dar uma imitadinha! 
Com essa amiga que eu mencionei inicialmente ela é que preferia que eu falasse em PTP e ficou tão craque que até cheguei a ouvir frases como _"Até qui essa mauta aí está a demorar!" _
Quanto à colega da minha mãe, francamente não me lembro de tê-la ouvido dizer frases com "ajudar ele" e ela utilizava a ênclise com frequência e até a mesóclise. Na escrita ela lembrava o Joca, um português impecável, muito próximo do PTP. 
Por isso é que este debate é bem interessante!!
BW


----------



## marta12

> Eu tanto digo 'a gente é' como 'nós somos', cada uma das opções tem a  sua 'carga expressiva' própria. Penso que isso é pacífico. Mas a questão  aqui é outra: podemos ir ao ponto de aceitar 'a gente somos'? A língua  tem uma 'lógica' própria, de que os falantes fazem uso, ao mesmo tempo  que vão agindo criativamente sobre ela. A 'gramática', digo eu, é, ou  deveria ser, uma tentativa estabelecer um compromisso.
> 'A gente somos'



Quando se usa a gente com o significado de substantivo colectivo, nunca se faz o plural.

A gente é....


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Quanto à colega da minha mãe, francamente não me lembro de tê-la ouvido dizer frases com "ajudar ele" e ela utilizava a ênclise com frequência e até a mesóclise.



Mesóclise? Ah, não, agora quero que a turma da linguística me convença a não exprimir preconceito linguístico.


----------



## Joca

Que isto não seja o "disparo parto" (*the Parthian shot*), ou seja, a última palavra nesta discussão, mas, para mim, em muitos casos, a clareza é mais importante que a correção. 

Não me perguntem o que eu quis dizer com isso.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Mas eu vejo isso como uma forma de ela se aproximar culturalmente de nós, uma vez que o casal passa a maior parte do tempo em Lisboa.


No caso dela, Alentugano, que mora em Lisboa, esposa de um português, acho que faz é muito bem. Neste caso, não há a menor afetação.

Diferente é o caso das instituições brasileiras que _impõem_ construções nada brasileiras a falantes da nossa variante e _punem_ aqueles que não as dominam. Diferente é o caso dos professores de português que se fazem de soldados dessas instituições.


Joca said:


> Que isto não seja o "disparo parto" (*the Parthian shot*), ou seja, a última palavra nesta discussão, mas, para mim, em muitos casos, a clareza é mais importante que a correção.
> 
> Não me perguntem o que eu quis dizer com isso.


Joca, o que você quis dizer com isso?


----------



## Alentugano

breezeofwater said:


> Sério mesmo? Para mim o impacto de úmido e ospital é o mesmo, já que escrevo ambos com -h.


 
Breeze, existe toda uma fundamentação à volta do facto de se escrever _úmido_ no Brasil. Ademais, esta é a única palavra começada por _h_ em que existe essa divergência.

"É por divergências quanto à etimologia da palavra *húmido*/*úmido* que se dá a variação gráfica: no Brasil defende-se, com bons argumentos, que o étimo mais correcto é _umidus_, _a_, _um_, «húmido»; em Portugal, escreve-se *húmido*, seguindo a tradição de outras línguas, que adoptam uma variante latina com <h> (_hum_ĭ_dus_, _a_, _um_) — são exemplos o inglês _humid_, o francês _humide_ e o castelhano _húmedo_. Assim, alternância *húmido*/*úmido *não se deve a divergências quanto ao princípio que preside ao emprego de <h>, mas, sim, a pontos de vista diferentes sobre a origem de uma palavra em particular." 
(fonte: http://www.ciberduvidas.com)


----------



## anaczz

Vanda said:


> Imagino que eles se policiem para falar o mais próximo possível como os lusos para não serem tomados como ignorantes. É, nós - como povo - temos a síndrome do colonizado (ou de vira-lata, como querem alguns) até hoje!



Pode ser que sim, mas não acho que seja esse o caso quando se está a viver no outro país.
Quando estava em Portugal, sentia mesmo necessidade de tentar aproximar um pouco minha forma de falar ao falar local, especialmente por trabalhar com pessoas e depender muito da comunicação verbal para realizar meu trabalho.
Nunca tratei as pessoas por tu (a não ser as crianças) e não acho que estranhassem muito, pois os portugueses sabem que, sendo brasileira, "você" é o tratamento mais habitual para mim. Mas tentava pronunciar os erres e esses finais (sem muito sucesso, pois o nosso erre final é praticamente inaudível para os portugueses).
Fora isso, há que se levar em conta que a forma de falar local sempre "contamina" a gente. Há expressões insubstituíveis, há termos e expressões "bons" de se falar e não vejo nada de mau em adotá-los.
Vejo agora o reverso da medalha, tenho aqui em casa três portugueses que, após um ano no Brasil, já haviam adotado diversas construções e expressões locais. A comunicação é o mais importante e a gente vai adaptando a forma de falar de acordo com o que funciona melhor.


----------



## Vanda

É, tem este lado: o de comunicar sem ruído e tentar tornar esse processo o mais azeitado possível. Em alguns casos, é síndrome mesmo, em casos especiais, adaptação.


----------



## breezeofwater

anaczz said:


> A comunicação é o mais importante e a gente vai adaptando a forma de falar de acordo com o que funciona melhor.


Sem duvida que o mais bonito e enriquecedor é a partilha. 
Lembro-me ainda muito bem do desabafo de um colega de universidade adepto de muitas expressoes brasileiras, frustrado com certas correcçoes exageradas: Se os brasileiros utilizam a totalidade da nossa lingua, porque nao podemos nos utilizar alguns vocabolos deles?  Porque deve isso ser alvo de correcçoes?
BW


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que se eu estivesse em Portugal, policiaria a minha linguagem instintivamente, não para parecer mais "correto", mas para ser entendido melhor, evitando recorrer demais a expressões idiomáticas, gírias, etc. Acho isso natural e até inconsciente. 

Já se eu estivesse falando com a Vanda, de Ubá, aí eu rasgava a taioba. 

Por falar em adaptações radicais, *tem* um ator português numa novela que está passando que se abrasileirou de vez, perdeu até o sotaque. Achei muito esquisito. Pra que isso?


----------



## Vanda

Parece que foi porque a escalação dele estava muito limitada a papéis como/de português, Macu.


----------



## Joca

Abrindo _um parêntese_ aqui. Será que o Machadinho supunha Macunaíma paulista pelo fato de o personagem Macunaíma ser criação de um paulista (Mário de Andrade)? Se Macunaíma tivesse adotado o apelido de Riobaldo, talvez não tivesse deixado dúvidas quanto à sua naturalidade... Fechando _o parêntese_.


----------



## Denis555

breezeofwater said:


> Sem duvida que o mais bonito e enriquecedor é a partilha.
> Lembro-me ainda muito bem do desabafo de um colega de universidade adepto de muitas expressoes brasileiras, frustrado com certas correcçoes exageradas: Se os brasileiros utilizam a totalidade da nossa lingua, porque nao podemos nos utilizar alguns vocabolos deles?  Porque deve isso ser alvo de correcçoes?
> BW


Louvável a atitude dele. 
O problema, no entanto, reside na concepção errônea que os brasileiros não seriam donos legítimos da língua. Como se tivéssemos uma outra língua e quiséssemos agradar aos portugueses falando (na "totalidade") português com eles. 
Eu falo português porque é MINHA LÍNGUA e não pra agradar a ninguém.
A língua portuguesa como tal NÃO pertence só a Portugal, nem a nenhum outro país isolado. Pertence a todos os falantes nativos (morando ou não em territórios lusófonos).


----------



## Joca

Curiosa essa questão de uma língua ser *minha*. Isso é definido pela língua materna, pela primeira língua que a gente ouve e em seguida domina? Pode ser, mas conheci pessoas que aprenderam uma segunda língua, na infância ou na juventude, e se reconheceram mais nela, acabando por adotá-la como *sua* língua e, em alguns casos, até rejeitando ou esquecendo a língua materna. 

Subjetividades...


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> No caso dela, Alentugano, que mora em Lisboa, esposa de um português, acho que faz é muito bem. Neste caso, não há a menor afetação.
> 
> Diferente é o caso das instituições brasileiras que _impõem_ construções nada brasileiras a falantes da nossa variante e _punem_ aqueles que não as dominam. Diferente é o caso dos professores de português que se fazem de soldados dessas instituições.
> 
> *Joca, o que você quis dizer com isso?*


 
Vou-te responder (gostou do hífen ligando o pronome ao verbo? hehehe) enigmaticamente, porque eu mesmo não tenho uma resposta clara, e, para isso, vou recorrer a uns famigerados versinhos de Drummond:

"A vida é um verso
Sem sentido talvez
Mas com que música!"


----------



## Vanda

Não dá pra não repetir Pessoa e Caetano: Minha Pátria é minha língua.


----------



## Istriano

Macunaíma said:


> Acho que se eu estivesse em Portugal, policiaria a minha linguagem instintivamente, não para parecer mais "correto", mas para ser entendido melhor, evitando recorrer demais a expressões idiomáticas, gírias, etc.


Oxe, quando visitei Portugal (há 2 anos atrás)...falei normal, e eles me entenderam...não mudei minha forma de falar...eles não me corrigiram...pois, muitos dizem que a gente fala _brasileiro_, e não corrigem .
Aliás, eles gostam da cultura baiana muito mais que as pessoas do Sudeste brasileiro.  Fiquei maravilhado.

Além do mais, na Bahia a gente usa muitos lusi(tani)smos, por exemplo falamos: _passeio _(e nunca _calçada_), _porreta _(se parece com _porreiro_) e não _maneiro_...


----------



## anaczz

Em Recife também (*né*, Audie?): borrego, alcatifas e outras *que não lembro* agora.




Istriano said:


> Oxe, quando visitei Portugal (há 2 anos atrás)...falei normal, e eles me entenderam...não mudei minha forma de falar...eles não me corrigiram...pois, muitos dizem que a gente fala _brasileiro_, e não corrigem .


Claro que entendem (percebem) mas, numa convivência mais prolongada, vão surgindo termos que não são imediatamente compreendidos. O interessante é que, geralmente, a gente conhece os termos alternativos e sabe usá-los de forma a se fazer entender.
Quanto às correções... Talvez você não tenha chegado a ter intimidade suficiente com os nativos para que eles viessem a "corrigi-lo". Aliás, não é qualquer um que te vai tentar corrigir e se o fizerem será na base da brincadeira, como fazem ao tentar imitar nossa forma de falar. 
*Acho que* já comentei por aqui, mas assim que cheguei a Portugal, vinda de um país de língua inglesa, a frase "Minha pátria é minha língua." não me saía da cabeça. Foi quando senti, realmente, o significado dela.


----------



## Joca

Isso quer dizer que você se sentiu "em casa" (ou seja, em sua "pátria") quando chegou a Portugal?


----------



## Macunaíma

Denis555 said:


> Eu falo português porque é MINHA LÍNGUA e não pra agradar a ninguém.



Essa é uma questão interessante. 

Para a maioria do povo brasileiro, não é sequer uma questão: as pessoas falam uma língua, chamada português - que eles mal associam a um país chamado Portugal -, sem nenhum traço de auto-consciência, promovem as mudanças e adaptações que parecem razoáveis e são o magma que move as placas tectônicas da nossa variante.

Para uma camada mais instruída, no entanto, a figura castradora do "ancestral" europeu surge. É um extrato da nossa sociedade - relativamente pequeno, mas influente - que enxerga, conscientemente ou não, os portugueses como os legítimos donos desta  nossa língua. Não percebem que somos herdeiros legítimos. É a síndrome do bastardismo. Daí empregam um esforço tremendo para "restaurar" a nossa língua "degenerada" usando como régua a língua dos portugueses contemporâneos, não necessariamente igual à dos nossos ancestrais (ancestrais culturais; serve também para aqueles que, como eu, não descendem de portugueses). Isso ou então, incapazes de lidar com o tormento do sentimento de bastardo, se revoltam contra o pai castrador e dizem "não, não falamos português! falamos brasileiro!". Negam o óbvio - que falamos português - na ânsia de sair da posição de tributário. Segundo a minha psicanálise de buteco, é como o adolescente que faz de tudo para se diferenciar do pai (que, no caso, só existe na nossa cabeça) no esforço para construir uma identidade. 

É um clichê falar de como o fato de termos sido colonizados pesa na nossa psique coletiva, mas me parece evidente que, pelo menos naquela camada em que a questão da identidade vai se tornando mais consciente, o brasileiro é um povo profundamente complexado. PROFUNDAMENTE. É impressionante a defensividade, as oscilações violentas entre as profundezas da baixa auto-estima e o ufanismo basbaque, a nossa mania de eras inaugurais, de reinventar a roda toda hora. Estamos sempre perseguindo fantasmas.

Fui longe no off-topic. Já gastei minha sociologia de butequim por hoje.


----------



## Vanda

> É um clichê falar de como o fato de termos sido colonizados pesa na  nossa psique coletiva, mas me parece evidente que, pelo menos naquela  camada em que a questão da identidade vai se tornando mais consciente, o  brasileiro é um povo profundamente complexado. PROFUNDAMENTE.



De novo: a síndrome do colonizado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> De novo: a síndrome do colonizado.



Deveríamos todos fazer terapia e mandar a conta do analista para os contribuintes portugueses?


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Deveríamos todos fazer terapia e mandar a conta do analista para os contribuintes portugueses?



Você quer dizer terapeuta ou psicólogo, né? Analista é pra quem faz psicanálise. 

Também "colonizamos" os índios, né? Quase tudo se faz em cadeia.

Certo estaria Policarpo Quaresma (_Triste Fim de P.Q._, de Lima Barreto) que desejava o tupi-guarani como a língua nacional...


----------



## Macunaíma

Joca said:


> Você quer dizer terapeuta ou psicólogo, né? Analista é pra quem faz psicanálise.



Psicanálise é só uma das diversas abordagens psicoterapêuticas e, inclusive, tem suas subdivisões (lacanianos, freudianos ortodoxos, etc). Terapia é o termo genérico. Psicanalista é qualquer um que se especialize em psicanálise, pode ser psicólogo, psiquiatra, médico de qualquer especialidade, etc. Rubem Alves, o escritor, é teólogo por formação e é psicanalista.

"Nós" não colonizamos os índios. Eu nasci em 1982 e você não deve ser tão velho assim . Não acredito em culpas coletivas.


----------



## Istriano

Joca said:


> Você quer dizer terapeuta ou psicólogo, né? Analista é pra quem faz psicanálise.
> 
> Também "colonizamos" os índios, né? Quase tudo se faz em cadeia.
> 
> Certo estaria Policarpo Quaresma (_Triste Fim de P.Q._, de Lima Barreto) que desejava o tupi-guarani como a língua nacional...




É que o Paraguai nos roubou a língua original. 
(tupi e guarani são como português e espanhol...acho guarani muito bonito).

http://www.petit-prince.at/cover/cov-gr/cov_guarani1.jpg


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Psicanálise é só uma das diversas abordagens psicoterapêuticas e, inclusive, tem suas subdivisões (lacanianos, freudianos ortodoxos, etc). Terapia é o termo genérico. Psicanalista é qualquer um que se especialize em psicanálise, pode ser psicólogo, psiquiatra, médico de qualquer especialidade, etc. Rubem Alves, o escritor, é teólogo por formação e é psicanalista.
> 
> "Nós" não colonizamos os índios. Eu nasci em 1982 e você não deve ser tão velho assim . Não acredito em culpas coletivas.


 
Complementando sua informação: para ser psicanalista, não é essencial ter formação na área médica ou nas humanidades. Em muitos casos, basta curso superior e, em alguns, até nível médio. Vai entender uma coisa dessas.... Conheci alguns psicanalistas que não gostavam de ser confudidos com terapeutas e muito menos com psicólogos. Por isso fiz a observação, mas você está certo.

Culpas coletivas, "kármicas", atávicas... tudo isso transcende o escopo deste fórum. Mas, pessoalmente, acredito que certos "erros" possam taxar gerações posteriores, sim, ou que gerações posteriores tenham a "missão" de corrigir, em parte, o que foi feito. Mas penso assim talvez porque seja bem mais velho que você, mas de fato nem "tão velho assim" .


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, vocês não vão sair do tópico (hein? existe um aqui?) de novo, vão?!


----------



## J. Bailica

Macunaíma said:


> É um clichê falar de como o fato de termos sido colonizados pesa na nossa psique coletiva, mas me parece evidente que, pelo menos naquela camada em que a questão da identidade vai se tornando mais consciente, o brasileiro é um povo profundamente complexado. PROFUNDAMENTE. É impressionante a defensividade, as oscilações violentas entre as profundezas da baixa auto-estima e o ufanismo basbaque, a nossa mania de eras inaugurais, de reinventar a roda toda hora. Estamos sempre perseguindo fantasmas.
> 
> Fui longe no off-topic. Já gastei minha sociologia de butequim por hoje.


 
Todos os povos têm os seus complexos; é um assumto muito... complexo, mas mesmo assim, sem pereceber nada de especial sobre o assunto, diria que simplesmente se manifestam de formas diferentes. Até essa oscilação entre a 'baixa auto-estima e o ufanismo basbaque' deve ser mais a norma do que a excepção. Talvez se torne mais evidente em determinados períodos de grande mudança e em países mais jovens, como é o caso do Brasil (isto em conjunto com outras coisas de que nem suspeito, factores específicos, mas isso, cada um tem os seus); é algo que está presente também em Portugal também, de forma mais exposta ou mais encoberta: 'somos tão pequeninos e fracos' passa com demasiada facilidade para 'somos (ou _fomos!) _os maiores'.

PS: Vanda, por mim acho que já dei que chegue para o peditório; e peço desculpa.


----------



## Istriano

É interessante os argentinos não terem síndrome do colonizado. Nunca desistem do seu jeito de usar o espanhol (que sempre chamam de castelhano  ). A teimosia/insistência deles fez com que a RAE aceitasse os argentinismos gramaticais (como _o voseo_, e sua mistura com formas do tu) como formas legitimamente corretas. _¡Te aviso, No perdás tiempo, Mostrále al mundo quién sos!

_Os espanhóis não estão nem aí para o espanhol (latino)americano, mas respeitam muito a variante argentina (talvez porque os argentinos defendam muito a sua forma de falar e de escrever).
É como se faz: a gente tem que se respeitar primeiro, e só depois podemos esperar que os demais nos respeitem.


----------



## machadinho

Imitar um ou outro pormenor da gramática lusa não é o cerne da nossa síndrome de colonizado ou vira-lata.
Atualmente o cerne está apontado para a língua *inglesa*.


----------



## englishmania

Joca said:


> Isso quer dizer que você se sentiu "em casa" (ou seja, em sua "pátria") quando chegou a Portugal?



Também fiquei curiosa.


----------



## anaczz

Joca said:


> Isso quer dizer que você se sentiu "em casa" (ou seja, em sua "pátria") quando chegou a Portugal?





englishmania said:


> Também fiquei curiosa.



Sim!!! De uma forma que eu mesma fiquei surpresa.
O truque foi viver por algum tempo (pouco) num país de expressão inglesa (e mais 10 outros idiomas, desconhecidos).
Talvez, se tivesse ido diretamente para Portugal, estranhasse mais; no entanto, da forma como aconteceu, foi uma sensação de estar em casa mesmo. Ler placas em português, ouvir as pessoas nas ruas, na TV, no rádio, etc. era uma maravilha. E realmente não parava de pensar: Afinal, minha pátria é mesmo a minha língua!
(isso tudo, sem falar dos traços culturais comuns, dos tipos humanos muito mais familiares, etc.)


----------



## englishmania

Pois. É estar num lugar diferente, mas haver uma ligação qualquer, essa possibilidade de (existir uma) comunicação natural, por a língua ser a mesma.


Pois...


----------



## machadinho

Joca said:


> Abrindo _um parêntese_ aqui. Será que o Machadinho supunha Macunaíma paulista pelo fato de o personagem Macunaíma ser criação de um paulista (Mário de Andrade)? Se Macunaíma tivesse adotado o apelido de Riobaldo, talvez não tivesse deixado dúvidas quanto à sua naturalidade... Fechando _o parêntese_.


Mire veja: _Ai que preguiça!_ 

(Ainda faltam 37 mensagens para este fio se tornar _top_ 3)

Expressões que também gostaria de usar sem rebeldia são as comparativas sem de.
O Atlético Mineiro é melhor que o Cruzeiro.
O Atlético Mineiro é maior que o Flamengo.
etc. etc. para os demais estados.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Em espanhol, _sentarse en la mesa _está correto* (bem como o é_ sentarse a la mesa_). Por quê não em português também?
> 
> Se trata de sentido figurado:
> _se sentar na mesa_ = se sentar do lado dela, e não necessariamente sobre ela
> 
> Já vi muitas vezes na Veja ''mulher no volante'' (claro que não está sentada em um volante), ''estar/falar no telefone'' (claro que não sentado em cima de um aparelho)...
> 
> ---
> * (DPD da RAE; http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=433933)


É uma pinimba toda minha com '_sentar em_' (incluindo '_sentar no balcão da padaria/da cozinha/do bar_'). *Porque* não consigo dissociar do sentido literal? Não sei. Além desse, lembrei de outro caso de '_em_' que soa estranho e que é comum em São Paulo: '_ligar no celular/telefone de Fulano_'. No Recife se diz '_ligar para o celular/telefone de Fulano'_.
Aceito, e uso na fala, a preposição '_em_' na maioria das outras construções: '_estar na mesa_', '_ir na cidade'_, '_ficar na porta', 'estar no telefone/no volante'..._


anaczz said:


> Em Recife também (*né*, Audie?): borrego, alcatifas e outras *que não lembro* agora.


É. O Nordeste teve mais influência portuguesa que o Sudeste. *Porquê*? A resposta já fugiria do escopo deste fio (agora, ganhei uns pontos com a Moderesa) e a pergunta foi só para *add *D) outra sugestão.


----------



## Istriano

_Um pernilongo está no teto._

Aqui *em *não significa_ sobre_, mas _sob_


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> Louvável a atitude dele.
> O problema, no entanto, reside na concepção errônea que os brasileiros não seriam donos legítimos da língua. Como se tivéssemos uma outra língua e quiséssemos agradar aos portugueses falando (na "totalidade") português com eles.
> Eu falo português porque é MINHA LÍNGUA e não pra agradar a ninguém.
> A língua portuguesa como tal NÃO pertence só a Portugal, nem a nenhum outro país isolado. Pertence a todos os falantes nativos (morando ou não em territórios lusófonos).


Denis, mil perdões, mas não foi isso mesmo que eu queria transmitir ao fazer este comentário.  Claro que a língua é de todos e aliás eu iria mais longe dizendo que a língua é que qualquer um que a sentir sua, seja ela ou não a sua língua materna!!!
Com certeza o meu colega só quis dizer que o português é oriundo de Portugal, nada mais e que quando utiliza uma palavra que provem de uma variante, ainda mais uma variante quase irmã gémea, é criticado; haja paciência! 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> "A vida é um verso
> Sem sentido talvez
> Mas com que música!"


Amei! 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Macunaíma said:


> Essa é uma questão interessante.
> 
> Para a maioria do povo brasileiro, não é sequer uma questão: as pessoas falam uma língua, chamada português - que eles mal associam a um país chamado Portugal -, sem nenhum traço de auto-consciência, promovem as mudanças e adaptações que parecem razoáveis e são o magma que move as placas tectônicas da nossa variante.
> 
> Para uma camada mais instruída, no entanto, a figura castradora do "ancestral" europeu surge. É um extrato da nossa sociedade - relativamente pequeno, mas influente - que enxerga, conscientemente ou não, os portugueses como os legítimos donos desta nossa língua. Não percebem que somos herdeiros legítimos. É a síndrome do bastardismo. Daí empregam um esforço tremendo para "restaurar" a nossa língua "degenerada" usando como régua a língua dos portugueses contemporâneos, não necessariamente igual à dos nossos ancestrais (ancestrais culturais; serve também para aqueles que, como eu, não descendem de portugueses). Isso ou então, incapazes de lidar com o tormento do sentimento de bastardo, se revoltam contra o pai castrador e dizem "não, não falamos português! falamos brasileiro!". Negam o óbvio - que falamos português - na ânsia de sair da posição de tributário. Segundo a minha psicanálise de buteco, é como o adolescente que faz de tudo para se diferenciar do pai (que, no caso, só existe na nossa cabeça) no esforço para construir uma identidade.
> 
> É um clichê falar de como o fato de termos sido colonizados pesa na nossa psique coletiva, mas me parece evidente que, pelo menos naquela camada em que a questão da identidade vai se tornando mais consciente, o brasileiro é um povo profundamente complexado. PROFUNDAMENTE. É impressionante a defensividade, as oscilações violentas entre as profundezas da baixa auto-estima e o ufanismo basbaque, a nossa mania de eras inaugurais, de reinventar a roda toda hora. Estamos sempre perseguindo fantasmas.
> 
> Fui longe no off-topic. Já gastei minha sociologia de butequim por hoje.


Gente, que discurso inflamado!!  Até fiquei com os cabelos em pé!!! 
Regra geral, tirando certos puristas escrupulosos e acérrimos à sua variante, ouso afirmar que os portugueses recebem muito naturalmente e com agrado a variante irmã brasileira que evoluiu à sua maneira e com as diferênças lógicas que lhe são próprias. Eu não conheço ninguém contrário a esta opinião e diria mesmo que os portugueses apreciam o PTB, a sua consonância e seus infindáveis traços culturais!
Como muito bem dissertou a Ana, em Portugal falantes de PTP e PTB convivem harmoniosamente restando geralmente abertos às diferênças que absorvem com interesse!

Agora uma pequena anedota muito graciosa que nos contou o nosso professor de português, um parêntese de uma das suas viagens ao Brasil, ao conhecer um menino pequeno:
- Menino: Eu me chamo Pedro, sou brasileiro e a minha língua é o português.
- Professor: Eu chamo-me José, sou português e a minha língua também é o português.
- Menino: Não, o português é a *minha* língua porque eu sou brasileiro.
- Professor: Sim e também é a minha porque eu sou português.
Português, brasileiro, Portugal, Brasil...
(...)
O menino ficou confuso...  Mais tarde seguiram-se explicações mas é manifesto que para ele o português era a língua dele e talvez somente a língua do Brasil e ponto final.
Isto demonstra que são os nossos juízos culturais que complicam factos simples, como o que provavelmente para todos nós é natural: a língua é nossa, ou seja de todos! Só tinha de nascer em algum lugar!
Voltemos a ser crianças! 
BW


----------



## Denis555

breezeofwater said:


> Denis, mil perdões, mas não foi isso mesmo que eu queria transmitir ao fazer este comentário.  Claro que a língua é de todos e aliás eu iria mais longe dizendo que a língua é que qualquer um que a sentir sua, seja ela ou não a sua língua materna!!!
> Com certeza o meu colega só quis dizer que o português é oriundo de Portugal, nada mais e que quando utiliza uma palavra que provem de uma variante, ainda mais uma variante quase irmã gémea, é criticado; haja paciência!
> BW



Breeze, não se preocupe, não foi com você . Eu falei em geral. Às vezes, eu me pergunto sobre o porquê, sobre a causa de tal percepção (de que a língua pertence mais a uma nação do que a uma outra). 

Acho que a causa está na maneira de como damos o nome às línguas. Esses nomes estão ligados aos territórios onde elas são faladas. Até aí, tudo bem, parece lógico  No entanto, uma língua está na mente das pessoas e as pessoas viajam, se deslocam. Logo, a noção do nome da língua estar relacionado com um território fica meio vago. 

O melhor seria dar um nome "neutro" a uma língua, por exemplo, língua portuguesa = língua MXTF2000. Com o nome MXTF2000 não relacionaríamos a nenhum país em especial. Claro poderíamos usar um nome mais bonitinho: Última flor do Lácio (embora esteja relacionada com um lugar, putz). Ou usar para a língua uma data, o nome de uma cor, inventar um nome original , etc.

Imaginem que se todos os portugueses se deslocassem para um outro lugar (com um nome diferente de "Portugal"), nada mudaria na língua deles. Mas já seria absurdo usar o termo língua "portuguesa" se, por exemplo, os alemães agora morassem lá e se autointitulassem a partir de então "portugueses" por morarem em Portugal.
Com um nome neutro para a língua não teríamos esse problema.

Isso parece uma besteira mas não é! Se pensarmos que vários povos têm as suas línguas com um nome de um território no qual não moram. Isso não acontece só no Novo Mundo, mesmo na Europa há essa inconsistência: Bélgica, Suíça, Áustria, etc. É como se as pessoas desses países fossem desprovidas de um nome justo para a própria língua. 

Isso causa inconscientemente a falsa ideia que os *alemães* são de alguma forma mais donos da língua *alemã* do que os *austríacos* ou que os *americanos* são menos donos da língua *inglesa* do que os *ingleses*.


----------



## marta12

Não sei, Denis.

Acha mesmo que em geral as pessoas se sentem donas da língua, ou será que são os posteriormente adquiriram essa língua que pensam isso?

Eu nunca me senti dona da língua e nunca senti que o português era só de Portugal, ou que os outros estariam menos correctos.
Como já alguém disse aqui, em PT, o convívio com a língua entre portugueses e brasileiros é excelente.
Mais, muitos dos portugueses começam a integrar palavras do vosso português.

A ideia que tenho é que gostamos da vossa maneira de falar, do cantado tão doce e até nos maravilhamos por o português poder ser tão bonito, porque perde a nossa dureza.

Desde que aqui estou e por ter aprendido tanto, fico sempre maravilhada com a vossa capacidade de acrescentar algo de novo à língua.
Infelizmente somos mais conservadores e mais puristas, mas é um incoveniente, do meu ponto de vista.


----------



## Vanda

Breeze, sobre sua piada, o brasileiro do povo não tem a mínima ideia sobre a origem da língua. O máximo que ele sabe é que fala português.


> A ideia que tenho é que gostamos da vossa maneira de falar, do cantado  tão doce e até nos maravilhamos por o português poder ser tão bonito,  porque perde a nossa dureza.


Martita, você me fez lembrar do Eça de Queirós quando disse que o português do Brasil é mamão com açúcar.


----------



## marta12

É isso mesmo Vandinha!

 Para mim, o traço mais forte do vosso português é a doçura e então em poemas e canções, vai para além do imaginável. Em seguida, é essa capacidade de invenção e transformação da língua.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Breeze, sobre sua piada, o brasileiro do povo não tem a mínima ideia sobre a origem da língua. O máximo que ele sabe é que fala português.


É possível que o mesmo se passe com outros povos.
Uma vez, noutro fórum, li uma troca de ofensas muito
edificante entre um norte-americano e um brasileiro.
A certa altura, traduzindo, foi mais ou menos assim:*US* — O quê? Vocês falam português?¹ Que ridículo! Brasileiro não tem nem própria língua e vem aqui dar palpite!
*BR* — Hmm... que língua você fala mesmo?​¹Será que mais da metade da humanidade acredita que o espanhol é a língua oficial do Brasil?


----------



## breezeofwater

Entendo o ponto de vista do Denis, mas é só mesmo uma questão de palavra. O que o Denis está a tentar transmitir é que para um português é muito mais natural e lógica a concórdia em relação ao nome da língua "português" vindo ele de "Portugal".
Apesar de ser uma ideia global temo que seria bem difícil encontrar um nome justo para uma língua sem fazer comprações porque nós somos mesmo uma construção de conhecimentos, relações, vivências. Já imagisnaste como seria feiinho dizer "Eu falo MP34X?" E vazio, desprovido de sentimento e o ser humano precisa das suas referências, da sua evolução histórica. 
Como já aqui foi dito os argentinos por exemplo são simplesmente orgulhosos da variante deles com o seu "vos". Eu tive uma professora argentina que nas aulas não utilizava o "vos" por razões pedagógicas e paralelamente outra professora espanhola/portuguesa do mesmo departamento "criticava gentilmente" a aprendizagem de alguns vocábulos mais argentinos que espanhois por achar que não se tratava de espanhol "tipicamente aprovado pela Real Académia"... Achei muito chato!!! 
Como diz a Marta não são necessariamente os portugueses a pensar que a língua lhes pertence mais a eles que aos demais, só porque comporta um nome carregado de consonância histórica, ainda mais com tanta partilha ente nações lusófonas (PT europeu, americano, africano, asiático).

A nossa grande questão polémica aqui é "aceitar ou não certas adaptações linguísticas"; moderar ou não certos usos generalizados... devemos aceitá-las ou aceitar elas?  

Vanda, creio que a confusão do menino se deve justamente ao nascimento dessa percepção : português>Portugal?? 

"Português do Brasil é mamão com açúcar" kkkk
Estou de acordo com a Marta, os portugueses gostam da musicalidade do PTB, da convivência com brasileiros e com a variante brasileira porque todos sabem muito bem que é tudo português e que o facto de haver um português diferentinho do de Portugal só enriquece muito mais a nossa própria variante de Portugal! E agradável e interessante falar a nossa língua... mas com outras cores! 
Quando um brasileiro ouve um português parece viajar no tempo e ouvir uma narração histórica com gosto de outrora mas quando um português ouve um brasileiro parece estar a ouvir música!! 

Bem haja a tpodos nós! 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> É possível que o mesmo se passe com outros povos.
> Uma vez, noutro fórum, li uma troca de ofensas muito
> edificante entre um norte-americano e um brasileiro.
> A certa altura, traduzindo, foi mais ou menos assim:
> *US* — O quê? Vocês falam português?¹ Que ridículo! Brasileiro não tem nem própria língua e vem aqui dar palpite!
> *BR* — Hmm... que língua você fala mesmo?​¹Será que mais da metade da humanidade acredita que o espanhol é a língua oficial do Brasil?


Que comentário patético! Mas sai-lhe o tiro pela culatra...  kkk
BW


----------



## Macunaíma

breezeofwater said:


> Gente, que discurso inflamado!!  Até fiquei com os cabelos em pé!!!



Ma chère Brise, é só uma impressão sua. Tente reler o post imaginando uma voz pausada com sotaque mineiro e a impressão se desfará.


----------



## breezeofwater

Macunaíma said:


> Ma chère Brise, é só uma impressão sua. Tente reler o post imaginando uma voz pausada com sotaque mineiro e a impressão se desfará.


Dureza!  A minha especialidade aparentemente segundo os brasileiros é o sotaque de São Paulo! kkk


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Dureza!  A minha especialidade aparentemente segundo os brasileiros é o sotaque de São Paulo! kkk


É, Macu... a coisa tá ficando feia pro seu lado!


----------



## Istriano

Uns anos atrás...


> *"A Língua é **minha, o sotaque é seu". Com esta acutilante e irónica frase respondeu **Saramago, numa conferência recentemente realizada no **Brasil, a um jovem brasileiro que se manifestou algo confuso dado que não entendia a pronúncia do autor de Memorial do Convento.''*


http://www.ipv.pt/millenium/pers12_sar.htm


----------



## Joca

Istriano said:


> Uns anos atrás...
> http://www.ipv.pt/millenium/pers12_sar.htm


 
Não sei de que modo esse jovem se dirigiu ao palestrante, nem sei em que tom o Sr. Saramago respondeu, mas parece (eu disse *parece*) que foi uma resposta indelicada. A ironia é uma "arma" perigosa. Afinal de contas, esse jovem estava lá para ouvir a palestra. Acho que merecia um pouco mais de consideração. Mas posso estar errado e me precipitando no julgamento do palestrante.


----------



## Joca

Duas perguntas:

Será que os antigos romanos também lamentavam a deturpação sofrida pelo latim nas províncias? 

Será que, do mesmo modo que o latim deu origem às linguas românicas, às vezes tão diferentes entre si (entre elas?), o português de Portugal também dará origem, daqui a algumas décadas ou alguns séculos, a línguas diferentes? Sei que as condições de comunicação no mundo atual são bem diferentes do que na Antiguidade, mas bem que poderíamos estar caminhando para isso, não?


----------



## marta12

Saramago tinha mau feitio, Joca. 
Para esse tipo de coisas não há desculpas, por muito bom que fosse e eu acho que era, principalmente como escritor.


----------



## Macunaíma

Saramago era antipaticíssimo. Lembro uma entrevista que ele deu no programa do Jô em que ele foi tão esnobe e detestável que no fim ele levou uns aplausozinhos tão chochos que o Jô ficou sem graça. Aliás, nessa entrevista ele reclamou da incompetência lingüística da recepcionista do hotel, que o deixou escandalizado com um "vou checar" em vez de "vou verificar". Politicamente era um comunista, dizer mais o quê? Emitia declarações de apoio à vanguarda do atraso de sua mansão revolucionária nas Canárias. Não tenho saco!


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> Politicamente era um comunista, dizer mais o quê? Emitia declarações de apoio à vanguarda do atraso de sua mansão revolucionária nas Canárias. Não tenho saco!


Se formos enumerar de cabeça reaças antipáticos e esnobes, meu amigo, este fio não termina tão cedo. O cara era comunista, antipático e um grande escritor. São coisas separadas.


----------



## GamblingCamel

*** Down with the Nobel Prize! It's an Old World mafia !!!! ***


----------



## Vanda

E eu pensei que este fio já tinha des-fiado. Gente, tem mais peixe no mar.


----------



## anaczz

Joca said:


> Duas perguntas:
> 
> Será que os antigos romanos também lamentavam a deturpação sofrida pelo latim nas províncias?
> 
> Será que, do mesmo modo que o latim deu origem às linguas românicas, às vezes tão diferentes entre si (entre elas?), o português de Portugal também dará origem, daqui a algumas décadas ou alguns séculos, a línguas diferentes? Sei que as condições de comunicação no mundo atual são bem diferentes do que na Antiguidade, mas bem que poderíamos estar caminhando para isso, não?



Já deu, né? E os crioulos todos? Caminham para reconhecimento como línguas independentes.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Será que ... o português de Portugal também dará origem, daqui a algumas décadas ou alguns séculos, a línguas diferentes?


I doubt it, JC. The new languages will have to be spin-offs that are in sync with the "cerebral cortexes" of artificial intelligences (as well as those of cyborgs and extra-terrestrials).  I don't see the Portuguese language ~~ Euro or Brazilian ~~ moving in that direction.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> _Um pernilongo está no teto._
> 
> Aqui *em *não significa_ sobre_, mas _sob_


Epa, *pera lá*! Agora já é demais! Essa é uma frase que JAMAIS direi! *Me *recuso a semelhante traição! 
Da minha boca/pena só sairá: _Uma *muriçoca *está *no *teto_. 


marta12 said:


> A ideia que tenho é que gostamos da vossa maneira de falar, do cantado tão doce e até nos maravilhamos por o português poder ser tão bonito, porque perde a nossa dureza.


*Reciproco* (com vocês)! Aliás, não consigo ver dureza na pronúncia lusa. Pra mim é musica ouvir um português falar. 
Acima de tudo, sou gratíssima pela herança portuguesa. E gostaria _imenso _de poder falar com todos os pronomes enclíticos que não usamos e enrolar a língua nos _vossos _l's. São, a meu ver, necessários ao melhor entendimento da mensagem.
Mas sou brasileira. *Me *acostumei à proclise do nosso falar. E não *tem *motivo para a gente (brasileiros) fingir que o '_ter_' não funciona como '_haver' _impessoal_._ Penso que, no mínimo, essas duas modificações já não podem ser ignoradas por nenhuma gramático.


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> Já deu, né? E os crioulos todos? Caminham para reconhecimento como línguas independentes.


A gramática caboverdiana é muito difícil. 
Essa de ''crioulo'' ser uma língua simplificada...Nada a ver.
O que foi simplificado em morfologia, foi ''enriquecido'' em sintaxe.  (como no caso da língua inglesa).


----------



## Istriano

GamblingCamel said:


> I doubt it, JC. The new languages will have to be spin-offs that are in sync with the "cerebral cortexes" of artificial intelligences (as well as those of cyborgs and extra-terrestrials).  I don't see the Portuguese language ~~ Euro or Brazilian ~~ moving in that direction.


A ideia de ''separação'' das duas variantes de português é espalhada pelos linguistas lusitanos, como Ivo de Castro  (professor da UL):



> A separação estrutural entre a língua de Portugal e do Brasil é um  fenómeno lento e de águas profundas, que é fácil, e, a muitos, desejável  não observar.


http://www.clul.ul.pt/files/ivo_castro/2007_Unio_e_Separao.pdf


----------



## Alentugano

Assistam *o* filme "José e Pilar" e depois voltem a *me* falar de Saramago!  Eu tinha toda uma ideia acerca da pessoa dele (nada boa, diga-se de passagem) antes de ver esta película, e essa ideia não resistiu a este belíssimo documentário!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> A ideia de ''separação'' das duas variantes de português é espalhada pelos linguistas lusitanos, como Ivo de Castro  (professor da UL):


I hope that the bureaucrats in Brasilia make sure to transmit the new PT language by radio signal to outer space. Otherwise, the aliens will land in Brasil, 
asking "Quem é o seu lider?" and nobody will understand them. That'd be a shame.

I wonder if the new version of "Quem é o seu lider?" will conform to LINGUA CULTA?


----------



## Istriano

Oxe, esse negócio de_ disco voador,_ já era. 
Pelo menos ajudou Varginha a virar uma cidade de turismo. rs

(No falar de Campos (RJ), a_ língua culta _fica a_ língua curta_  ).


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Não sei de que modo esse jovem se dirigiu ao palestrante, nem sei em que tom o Sr. Saramago respondeu, mas parece (eu disse *parece*) que foi uma resposta indelicada. A ironia é uma "arma" perigosa. Afinal de contas, esse jovem estava lá para ouvir a palestra. Acho que merecia um pouco mais de consideração. Mas posso estar errado e me precipitando no julgamento do palestrante.


A Marta tem razão Joca; o Saramago nunca primou pela simpatia e emitia sem qualquer reserva ou obséquio pontos de vista extremos e desagradáveis! 




Audierunt said:


> *Reciproco* (com vocês)! Aliás, não consigo ver dureza na pronúncia lusa. Pra mim é musica ouvir um português falar. Acima de tudo, sou gratíssima pela herança portuguesa. E gostaria _imenso _de poder falar com todos os pronomes enclíticos que não usamos e enrolar a língua nos _vossos _"L's". São, a meu ver, necessários ao melhor entendimento da mensagem.


Também estava de acordo com a Marta relativamente à nossa “dureza”; obrigada pelo comentário; que bom saber que afinal para um brasileiro o eco luso não é assim tão duro! 
Sempre achei o nosso “L” meio aristocrático Audi... kkk
O teu comentario lembrou-me as pequenas rábulas do canal GNT emitidos por brasileiros para comemorar os 5 anos de aniversário do canal. Uma brasileira dizia _“Agradeço a Portugal por me ter dado a minha língua!"_ E punha a língua de fora! Bléééé! 

A próclise é correctíssima eu o conjugava (o verbo); o que eu não consigo engolir é o eu conjugava ele porque para mim será sempre perda linguística (sorry Macu, no hard feelings! ). 
Entendo claro que pode ser considerado por muitos como relativo porque é exactamente o que se faz em língua inglesa I conjugated it e o que é impensável fazer-se em língua francesa Je le conjuguais > Je conjuguais lui.
BW


----------



## marta12

Alentugano!

Leia os diários dele e verá como ele era destável! 
Não esqueço o que ele fez aos jornalistas portugueses, no dia em que recebeu o Prémio Nobel, em frente a todas as câmaras do mundo.
Também não esqueço o que o estado português lhe fez com o livro _O Evangelho Segundo Jesus Cristo_ e que o levou a abandonar Portugal.
Qualquer delas uma vergonha.


----------



## Carfer

breezeofwater said:


> A Marta tem razão Joca; o Saramago nunca primou pela simpatia e emitia sem qualquer reserva ou obséquio pontos de vista extremos e desagradáveis!


 
Não era uma pessoa muito empática, não se gostava dele à primeira vista. Também não gostei quando o conheci, creio que em 1971 ou 1972, ainda vinham longe o _'Levantados do Chão', o 'Viagem a Portugal'_ ou o _'Memorial do Convento'_. Tinhamos muito em comum, o que é meio caminho andado para se gostar de alguém, mas nem assim. Racionalmente, estava de acordo com ele, afectivamente, havia algo que me afastava. E, no entanto, à medida que o tempo passava, fui mudando de opinião. Passou-se o mesmo com os seus livros, aliás. Tive muita dificuldade em entrar neles, em gostar deles. Mas, entretanto, fui aprendendo uma coisa: as pessoas - e, particularmente, as figuras públicas - raramente são como aparentam ser. Pouco a pouco, devagarinho, acabei por formar do Saramago uma ideia completamente diferente daquela que inicialmente fazia. Não porque então estivesse completamente equivocado. Só que ele mudou e eu também mudei e aprendi a conhecer melhor as pessoas e o mundo. O Saramago dos últimos anos era bastante menos áspero do que o Saramago de há duas ou três décadas. Por detrás daquela austeridade e da secura que aparentava descobri uma pessoa humana e sensível, que não se preocupava em agradar mas em dizer o que pensava e em defender e lutar por aquilo em que acreditava. Pode-se-lhe levar isso a mal? É isso ser extremista? É obrigatória a vénia aos poderes instituídos? Temos que calar a verdade, a justiça, o que pensamos e o que sentimos para não lhes sermos desagradáveis ou incómodos e assim aplanarmos o caminho dos nossos interesses? Saramago não o fez e com isso ganhou o exílio, mais o respeito da maioria de nós, como não podia deixar de ser.

Não falo da questão política, que acho que não é para aqui chamada e sobre a qual cada um pensará o que quiser. Mas não seria correcto omitir que conheci o Saramago como resistente a uma ditadura, numa época em que muita gente que hoje o critica tratava afanosamente das suas vidinhas e assobiava para o lado quando se tratava da liberdade própria e da dos outros e que só se tornou democrata no dia em que já não arriscava nem o emprego, nem a prisão e nem a tortura.

Não sei se isto é off-topic. No fim de contas, este tópico era sobre _'ajudar ele'..._


----------



## Vanda

E eu já estou arrancando os cabelos com este tópico que entrou de tudo na farofa. Nem sei por onde dividir. Acho que vou trancar por uns dias para ver se vocês se lembram de outras coisas ou vão pro café que é o lugar apropriado pra devanear.


----------



## Denis555

Carfer said:


> Não sei se isto é off-topic. No fim de contas, este tópico era sobre _'ajudar ele'..._



*De qualquer forma, você ajudou ele a se defender...*



breezeofwater said:


> Entendo claro que pode ser considerado por muitos como relativo porque é exactamente o que se faz em língua inglesa I conjugated it e o que é impensável fazer-se em língua francesa Je le conjuguais > Je conjuguais lui.
> BW



*
Bom, tudo é relativo, como eu falei no meu primeiro post:*



> É interessante que o latim tinha essa possibilidade de pronomes pessoais  retos sendo usados como pronomes objetos: "nos" e "vos". Em português  fez-se uma pequena diferença: nós - nos, vós - vos; mas em francês já  não há essa diferença: nous - nous, vous - vous.
> 
> Em italiano aconteceu o contrário, alguns pronomes objetos passaram para  a forma de pronomes pessoais retos substituindo formas originais:
> lui  egli (=ele) ["lui" substituiu "egli" e hoje tais pronomes são considerados corrretos].
> lei  ella (=ela)
> *É como se fosse possível dizer em português: *Mim sou brasileiro ; *Ti falas português*.


É interessante que depois de uma preposição fazemos questão de usar um pronome diferente só para "eu" e "tu" (> mim e ti) Para o resto, é usado o mesmo pronome lá e cá.
*Eu* dei o livro a *ti*.
*Tu *deste (des'e [minha variante], deu) o livro a *mim*. 
No entanto...
*ele(s)/ela(s)/nós/você(s)* deu(deram) o livro a mim.
E...
 Eu dei o livro a *ele(s)/ela(s)/nós/você(s)*
(o mesmo pronome que serve como sujeito é usado depois da preposição, sem nenhum problema.)
Poderia seguir a ideia do inglês > to him (e não *"to he", como fazemos).

PS. Ainda há o caso particular do pronome reflexivo "si" que além do seu uso "normal" como reflexivo, é usado em Portugal (mas não no Brasil) para substituir "você" depois de uma preposição, mas não substitui "vocês" (até onde eu saiba).


----------



## nick1990

Tamanha é a variação entre regiões e cidades, e mesmo entre indivíduos dum mesmo bloco, que essa tal suposta distinção entre uma linguagem culta e outra inculta cheira mais a uma mesmíssima ideologia partilhada por dois grupos distintos e antagonistas (gramáticos X lingüistas) que brigam por poder visibilidade, o que, trocando em miúdos, é dinheiro para pesquisa e mercado editorial. O povo brasileiro precisa é de acesso livre à cultura isenta de exploração comercial. Depois, a qualidade da língua média, por assim dizer, da população será mera consequência disso. E tenho dito.


----------



## Istriano

Os professores:_ Os alunos falam mal porque não gostam de ler._
Os alunos: _A gente não gosta de ler porque os livros usam uma linguagem bem diferente da nossa realidade, assim a leitura se torna muito cansativa. A gente prefere assistir um filminho, ver uma novela, isso nos faz relaxar._


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Os professores:_ Os alunos falam mal porque não gostam de ler._
> Os alunos: _A gente não gosta de ler porque os livros usam uma linguagem bem diferente da nossa realidade, assim a leitura se torna muito cansativa. A gente prefere assistir um filminho, ver uma novela, isso nos faz relaxar._


Mas então por que é que os alunos portugueses também não gostam de ler e preferem jogos eletrónicos e ver filminhos e serinhas sacados da net? Que eu saiba, aqui não existe essa história de diglossia...
Já para não falar de uma das suas atividades preferidas, que é passar os dias a enviar e receber SMS (torpedos). Vendo bem, pode-se dizer que eles até não leem tão pouco assim, o problema é o tipo de linguagem que se usa nestas mensagens, cheia de abreviaturas e erros.


----------



## englishmania

Bem, o tipo de linguagem usada num livro nunca é igual à linguagem que se usa no dia-a-dia, disso não há dúvidas. Basta mencionar o futuro do Indicativo, amplamente usado em livros, e raramente usado em conversas. 
Ler um livro exige tempo, concentração e raciocínio. E se houver muitas partes descritivas, exige "paciência". Ver um filme exige menos tempo e menos "trabalho" (ver imagens). 
Ler um livro não se coaduna com estar a fazer outra actividade ao mesmo tempo. Se estivermos a ver um filme/ver TV, é possível fazermos outra actividade ao mesmo tempo.
Não estou a defender a não leitura! Apenas estou a dizer as razões para que não se leia tanto, na minha opinião.


----------



## machadinho

Istriano said:


> Os professores:_ Os alunos falam mal porque não gostam de ler._


Os alunosAs pessoas falam escrevem mal porque não gostam de ler.
Embora as pessoas leiam no Brasil muito mais do que a gente acha.
Essa história de que brasileiro não lê é preconceito.


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> É interessante que depois de uma preposição fazemos questão de usar um pronome diferente só para "eu" e "tu" (> mim e ti) Para o resto, é usado o mesmo pronome lá e cá.
> *Eu* dei o livro a *ti*.
> *Tu *deste (des'e [minha variante], deu) o livro a *mim*.
> No entanto...
> *ele(s)/ela(s)/nós/você(s)* deu(deram) o livro a mim.
> E...
> Eu dei o livro a *ele(s)/ela(s)/nós/você(s)*
> (o mesmo pronome que serve como sujeito é usado depois da preposição, sem nenhum problema.)


Esta mistura toda só para evitar uma ênclise que começa a cair em desuso no Brasil (mas que em certos contextos ainda é bonito de se ouvir) certo? 




Alentugano said:


> Mas então por que é que os alunos portugueses também não gostam de ler e preferem jogos eletrónicos e ver filminhos e serinhas sacados da net? Que eu saiba, aqui não existe essa história de diglossia...


Ora aqui está um comentário muito pertinente!  O gosto pela leitura não pode estar somente relacionado com registos de lingua porque em qualquer língua a expressão escrita se distingue da oral por estruturas que lhe são próprias. O problema é que muita gente ainda não descubriu o estilo de leitura que lhe convém e que provavelmente fairia com que se gostasse mais de ler.

Acho ter percebido o seguinte:
 O uso da ênclise em PTB é mais formal, encontra-se mais fraquentemente na língua ecrita (culta?) mas também pode ser utilizado oralmente por escolha própria em certos contextos (e.g. assutos formais ou situações de trabalho).
 Em regra geral no Brasil a ênclise está a cair em desuso (sobretudo oralmente) e ser a substituida por uma despronomização simplificada do uso dos pronomes:
- Eu vou ajudar ele em vez de Eu vou ajudá-lo.

Fui bem? 
BW


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Ora aqui está um comentário muito pertinente! [...] O problema é que muita gente ainda não descubriu o estilo de leitura que lhe convém e que provavelmente fairia com que se gostasse mais de ler.


Ora aqui está outro!


----------



## Denis555

Breeze, o seu comentário sobre a minha postagem.


breezeofwater said:


> Esta mistura toda só para evitar uma ênclise que começa a cair em desuso no Brasil (mas que em certos contextos ainda é bonito de se ouvir) certo?
> 
> BW



Me desculpe(m), talvez eu não esteja sendo claro. Eu não falei de ênclise ou próclise. Falei dos pronomes em si:
*eu* - [depois de preposição] >  *mim* ex.: por *mim*
*tu* - [depois de preposição] > *ti*  ex.: por *ti*
*ele* - [depois de preposição] > *ele*   ex.: por *ele*
*ela* - [depois de preposição] > *ela*    ex.: por *ela*
*você* - [depois de preposição] > *você*    ex.: por *você*
etc.

Para os pronomes *eu* e *tu*, há uma forma diferente depois da preposição > *mim* e *ti*. Para os outros pronomes NÃO. 
_Isso poderia ser a causa (ou uma das causas) de usarmos o pronome *ele* depois do verbo (ajudar *ele*) como o usamos depois de uma preposição (por/sem/para *ele*), ou seja, sem alterá-lo._


PS. Estou plenamente ciente que talvez ainda não tenha sido entendido sobre o que estou a dizer.


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> Para os pronomes *eu* e *tu*, há uma forma diferente depois da preposição > *mim* e *ti*. Para os outros pronomes NÃO.
> _Isso poderia ser a causa (ou uma das causas) de usarmos o pronome *ele* depois do verbo (ajudar *ele*) como usamo-lo depois de uma preposição (por/sem/para *ele*), ou seja, sem alterá-lo._
> 
> PS. Estou plenamente ciente que talvez ainda não tenha sido entendido sobre o que estou a dizer.


Entendi, acho que fui eu que fiz confusão mesmo. Desculpinha. 
Em PTP curiosamente eu teria dito como o usamos, mas certamente que deves conhecer esta atracção provocada por certas conjugações (e.g. como) ou pronomes (e.g. que).
Esta tua frase é interessante Denis. Sem usar a ênclise como a terias dito?
_(...) como usamo-lo (usamos ela? o usamos?) depois de uma preposição (por/sem/para *ele*), ou seja, sem alterá-lo (alterar ela? a alterar?)._
BW


----------



## Denis555

breezeofwater said:


> _(...) como usamo-lo (usamos ela? o usamos?) depois de uma preposição (por/sem/para *ele*), ou seja, sem alterá-lo (alterar ela? a alterar?)._
> BW



Foi um erro gramatical. Já corrigi. Fui chamado à atenção!
O que acontece é que quando queremos "impressionar" usamos a tal "ênclise" e no geral, erramos! Por nos ser alheia na maioria dos contextos.


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> Foi um erro gramatical. Já corrigi. Fui chamado à atenção!
> O que acontece é que quando queremos "impressionar" usamos a tal "ênclise" e no geral, erramos! Por nos ser alheia na maioria dos contextos.


Também acontece em PTP; ninguém disse que estas construções eram fáceis.  Obrigada pela explicação.
BW


----------



## machadinho

Denis555 said:


> O que acontece é que quando queremos "impressionar" usamos a tal "ênclise" e no geral, erramos! Por nos ser alheia na maioria dos contextos.


Voilà. É a tal da nossa brasileiríssima *ultracorreção*, o outro lado da moeda da diglossia. "Brasileiro não tem, brasileiro possui."


----------



## Denis555

machadinho said:


> Voilà. É a tal da nossa brasileiríssima *ultracorreção*, o outro lado da moeda da diglossia. "Brasileiro não tem, brasileiro possui."



Um famoso político brasileiro é conhecido por ter dito a frase:
Fi-lo porque qui-lo.
Usando a ênclise, querendo "impressionar". No entanto, pela gramática normativa, estaria errado. O certo seria: 
Fi-lo porque o quis.

Essas regras só estão no papel, não estão na mente das pessoas...
O que está na mente dos brasileiros:
Eu fiz isso porque quis.


----------



## machadinho

Denis555 said:


> Um famoso político brasileiro é conhecido por ter dito a frase:
> Fi-lo porque qui-lo.
> Usando a ênclise, querendo "impressionar". No entanto, pela gramática normativa, estaria errado. O certo seria:
> Fi-lo porque o quis.


E este político foi... professor de português!


----------



## Joca

Uma pergunta .......... tola:

Se *quis* se escrevesse *quiz*, faria sentido então dizer qui-lo?

Como se escrevia *quis* na época da Jânio Quadros (dando nome aos bois)?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Se *quis* se escrevesse *quiz*, faria sentido então dizer qui-lo?
> Como se escrevia *quis* na época da Jânio Quadros (dando nome aos bois)?



From an Am EN perspective, it's interesting that (1) over-formalized language can become a hot political issue in Brazil, and (2) Brazilian PT usage is so very fluid (always changing), given the JQ quote is from only a half century ago. 
I may be wrong, but except for new slang, technology vocab, etc., I would expect that Barack Obama's public language is very similar to John F. Kennedy's.


----------



## machadinho

GC, assista o *Reporter Esso* da TV Tupi e, depois, compare com algum noticiário contemporâneo, exceto os da Globo, pois fazem mal para o cérebro.


----------



## Denis555

Joca said:


> Uma pergunta .......... tola:
> 
> Se *quis* se escrevesse *quiz*, faria sentido então dizer qui-lo?
> 
> Como se escrevia *quis* na época da Jânio Quadros (dando nome aos bois)?



Não seria por isso. O que acontece é que a gramática normativa diz que algumas palavras "atraem" o pronome "o" para perto delas. Uma dessas palavras é "porque", logo, "o" tem que ficar perto de "porque".
Se a frase fosse escrita de forma invertida, a regra ainda valeria:
Qui-lo porque o fiz.

No entanto, isso não é uma regra baseada no uso natural dos brasileiros mas numa convenção. 

Há escritores que preferem colocar o pronome "o, me, etc" ainda mais longe (veja o que diz a Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa de Domingos Paschoal Cegalla):
[...]
_Há coisas que se não descrevem (G. Cruls)
Já me não lembravam os três primeiros nomes (M. de Assis)
*Tal colocação é obsoleta.*
[...] 
*As normas que acabamos de traçar acerca da topologia pronominal não têm a rigidez e a inflexibilidade das leis absolutas, ficando, em muitos casos, subordinadas às exigências da ênfase, da harmonia e esponteneidade da expressão. *[...]_


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> GC, assista o *Reporter Esso* da TV Tupi e, depois, compare com algum noticiário contemporâneo, exceto os da Globo, pois fazem mal para o cérebro.


LOL. ESSO refers to the gasoline refiner. I thought it was a variant of ISSO.
Hatchett, thanks, but it'll be at least a year before my PT ear is good enough to notice subtle differences in speech.
(Probably, I should try to find a native speaker in NYC to talk Brazilian PT with me once a week. Anybody know anyone?)


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> From an Am EN perspective, it's interesting that (1) over-formalized language can become a hot political issue in Brazil, and [...]


É uma questão política _hotíssima_ no Brasil, GC. Veja, nosso último presidente, o Lula, mostrou-se um gênio em política. O Brasil melhorou muito durante seus 8 anos de mandato. Porém, embora fosse um orador *exímio*, ele falava uma variante do português considerada *pobre* (Os político tão quereno negociá) pelas pessoas de educação, digamos, superior. O fato de Lula não falar o português *culto* foi suficiente para atiçar o despeito de inúmeros reaças¹ que não dispunham de argumentos políticos e econômicos, mas adoravam salientar o "analfabetismo" do presidente e outras tolices do gênero. Língua no Brasil é guerra.

¹_ neocons._


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> Mas então por que é que os alunos portugueses  também não gostam de ler e preferem jogos eletrónicos e ver filminhos e  serinhas sacados da net? Que eu saiba, aqui não existe essa história de  diglossia...


^Uma pergunta que não me canso de fazer.



Denis555 said:


> Um famoso político brasileiro é conhecido por ter dito a frase:
> Fi-lo porque qui-lo.
> Usando a ênclise, querendo "impressionar". No entanto, pela gramática normativa, estaria errado. O certo seria:
> Fi-lo porque o quis





machadinho said:


> E este político foi... professor de português!


Só pra ficar claro, ele é conhecido por ter _supostamente _dito, não? JQ chegou a explicar por que não teria dito o "disparate". Parece que isso foi só "intriga da oposição". (E nem *tinha *Globo naquele tempo...).

*machadinho *(ou quem se habilitar), ensina *à* (ou *a* somente?) *gente* (ou talvez seja mesmo só a mim) a botar esses numerozinhos de índice aqui no rodapé (e no texto também)?


----------



## Joca

Denis555 said:


> Não seria por isso. O que acontece é que a gramática normativa diz que algumas palavras "atraem" o pronome "o" para perto delas. Uma dessas palavras é "porque", logo, "o" tem que ficar perto de "porque".
> Se a frase fosse escrita de forma invertida, a regra ainda valeria:
> Qui-lo porque o fiz.
> 
> No entanto, isso não é uma regra baseada no uso natural dos brasileiros mas numa convenção.
> 
> Há escritores que preferem colocar o pronome "o, me, etc" ainda mais longe (veja o que diz a Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa de Domingos Paschoal Cegalla):
> [...]
> _Há coisas que se não descrevem (G. Cruls)_
> _Já me não lembravam os três primeiros nomes (M. de Assis)_
> _*Tal colocação é obsoleta.*_
> _[...] _
> _*As normas que acabamos de traçar acerca da topologia pronominal não têm a rigidez e a inflexibilidade das leis absolutas, ficando, em muitos casos, subordinadas às exigências da ênfase, da harmonia e esponteneidade da expressão. *[...]_


 
Ah, sim, agora ficou claro... Obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

Denis555 said:


> Breeze, o seu comentário sobre a minha postagem.
> Me desculpe(m), talvez eu não esteja sendo claro. Eu não falei de ênclise ou próclise. Falei dos pronomes em si:
> *eu* - [depois de preposição] >  *mim* ex.: por *mim*
> *tu* - [depois de preposição] > *ti*  ex.: por *ti*
> *ele* - [depois de preposição] > *ele*   ex.: por *ele*
> *ela* - [depois de preposição] > *ela*    ex.: por *ela*
> *você* - [depois de preposição] > *você*    ex.: por *você*
> etc.
> Para os pronomes *eu* e *tu*, há uma forma diferente depois da preposição > *mim* e *ti*. Para os outros pronomes NÃO.
> _Isso poderia ser a causa (ou uma das causas) de usarmos o pronome *ele* depois do verbo (ajudar *ele*) como o usamos depois de uma preposição (por/sem/para *ele*), ou seja, sem alterá-lo._
> PS. Estou plenamente ciente que talvez ainda não tenha sido entendido sobre o que estou a dizer.


Mas isso é a forma como está estruturada a língua.
ele, ela, eles, elas, e si
são as formas tônicas dos pronomes do caso oblíquo da 3ª pessoa.
Ou seja, para a 3ª pessoa a forma é a mesma sejam os pronomes retos ou oblíquos.
Está certo que no Brasil não usamos o "si" mas, mesmo em Portugal onde ele é usado, só o é quando se refere a "você". 
Não há forma alternativa para ele, ela, eles, elas e vocês.


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> *machadinho *(ou quem se habilitar), ensina *à* (ou *a* somente?) *gente* (ou talvez seja mesmo só a mim) a botar esses numerozinhos de índice aqui no rodapé (e no texto também)?


Ensino, Audie, com muito gosto. Mas aqui ou em outro lugar? Bom, vou colocar aqui, um segundo.¹

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eu uso Linux. Não sei dizer se as instruções abaixo servem para o Windows, Mac OS X etc.

* Lista de índices*: ⁰ ¹ ² ³ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ (Talvez nem todos os números apareçam na sua tela. Depende da máquina.)

*Inserir os índices:*
¹ {shift}+{alt direita}+{1}
² {alt direita}+{2}
³ {alt direita}+{3}

⁰ U+0x2070 (O zero e do 4 em diante são mais complicados. Mas basta copiar e colar o próprio caractere. Quem souber do que eu estou falando...) 
⁴ U+0x2074
⁵ U+0x2075
⁶ U+0x2076
⁷ U+0x2077
⁸ U+0x2078
⁹ U+0x2079

*Texto da nota de rodapé:* após inserir o índice e o texto da nota de rodapé, selecione *apenas o texto* da nota e defina o tamanho da letra=_Small_ usando o redator do WR. Cuidado para não selecionar o índice também, senão ¹¹.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¹Vanda, poderia por favor transferir esta mensagem para o lugar certo? Obrigado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Denis555 said:


> Um famoso político brasileiro é conhecido por ter dito a frase:
> Fi-lo porque qui-lo.



Eu também sempre achei que Jânio Quadros tivesse dito essa frase, mas descobri há pouco tempo que ela é apócrifa. Parece que toda vez que um jornalista lhe perguntava se ele tinha realmente dito isso, ele, irritado, vinha com uma aula de colocação pronomial.




machadinho said:


> Veja, nosso último presidente, o Lula, mostrou-se um gênio em política. O Brasil melhorou muito durante seus 8 anos de mandato. Porém, embora fosse um orador *exímio*, ele falava uma variante do português considerada *pobre* (Os político tão quereno negociá) pelas pessoas de educação, digamos, superior. O fato de Lula não falar o português *culto* foi suficiente para atiçar o despeito de inúmeros reaças¹ que não dispunham de argumentos políticos e econômicos, mas adoravam salientar o "analfabetismo" do presidente e outras tolices do gênero. Língua no Brasil é guerra.



Não acho que os críticos do Lula tinham só o fato de ele ser um semi-analfabeto para criticar. Lula não era nenhum "gênio político", era apenas um homem que apelava ao senso-comum do brasileiro que, como ele, não tinha quase nenhuma instrução, o que é muita gente. Era um demagogo no palanque e um adepto da realpolitik nos bastidores. Acobertou escândalos de corrupção de revirar o estômago com aquela retórica rasteira do "eles querem NOS derrubar" (se considerava povo mesmo já sendo milionário, assim como se dizia trabalhador tendo se criado na vagabundagem sindicaleira). Sim, o Brasil melhorou: reformas econômicas às quais ele se opôs ferrenhamente permitiram à sociedade andar com as próprias pernas. Quem cria riqueza é a sociedade, os empreendedores, não o governo... você sabe disso, né? Políticos que falam "mau" português nunca foram novidade, desde Odorico Paraguaçu . Dilma não consegue concatenar três frases sem se perder num matagal de anacolutos - alguns maldosos dizem que ela fala português com sintaxe búlgara.


----------



## Vanda

Jesus toma conta de mim, dos meus cabelos brancos e das minhas rugas! O pessoal já vai descambando pra política, e o diabo a quatro. Juro que vou começar a deletar tudo, gente. Tenham dó duma pobre moderesa!


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também sempre achei que Jânio Quadros tivesse dito essa frase, mas descobri há pouco tempo que ela é apócrifa. Parece que toda vez que um jornalista lhe perguntava se ele tinha realmente dito isso, ele, irritado, vinha com uma aula de colocação pronomial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não acho que os críticos do Lula tinham só o fato de ele ser um semi-analfabeto para criticar. Lula não era nenhum "gênio político", era apenas um homem que apelava ao senso-comum do brasileiro que, como ele, não tinha quase nenhuma instrução, o que é muita gente. Era um demagogo no palanque e um adepto da realpolitik nos bastidores. Acobertou escândalos de corrupção de revirar o estômago com aquela retórica rasteira do "eles querem NOS derrubar" (se considerava povo mesmo já sendo milionário, assim como se dizia trabalhador tendo se criado na vagabundagem sindicaleira). Sim, o Brasil melhorou: reformas econômicas às quais ele se opôs ferrenhamente permitiram à sociedade andar com as próprias pernas. Quem cria riqueza é a sociedade, os empreendedores, não o governo... você sabe disso, né? Políticos que falam "mau" português nunca foram novidade, desde Odorico Paraguaçu . Dilma não consegue concatenar três frases sem se perder num matagal de anacolutos - alguns maldosos dizem que ela fala português com sintaxe búlgara.


 
Uau, o que é mesmo um anacoluto?


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Jesus toma conta de mim, dos meus cabelos brancos e das minhas rugas! O pessoal já vai descambando pra política, e o diabo a quatro. Juro que vou começar a deletar tudo, gente. Tenham dó duma pobre moderesa!


Não, Vanda, nada disso, estamos no cerne da questão: o Brasil, língua culta, preconceito linguístico, educação, política linguística etc.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Ensino, Audie, com muito gosto. Mas aqui ou em outro lugar? Bom, vou colocar aqui, um segundo.¹
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Eu uso Linux. Não sei dizer se as instruções abaixo servem para o Windows, Mac OS X etc.
> 
> * Lista de índices*: ⁰ ¹ ² ³ ⁴ ⁵ ⁶ ⁷ ⁸ ⁹ (Talvez nem todos os números apareçam na sua tela. Depende da máquina.) Aparecem, mas alguns, desalinhados.
> 
> *Inserir os índices:*
> ¹ {shift}+{alt direita}+{1}
> ² {alt direita}+{2}
> ³ {alt direita}+{3}
> 
> ⁰ U+0x2070 (O zero e do 4 em diante são mais complicados. Mas basta copiar e colar o próprio caractere. Quem souber do que eu estou falando...)
> ⁴ U+0x2074
> ⁵ U+0x2075
> ⁶ U+0x2076
> ⁷ U+0x2077
> ⁸ U+0x2078
> ⁹ U+0x2079
> 
> *Texto da nota de rodapé:* após inserir o índice e o texto da nota de rodapé, selecione *apenas o texto* da nota e defina o tamanho da letra=_Small_ usando o redator do WR. Cuidado para não selecionar o índice também, senão ¹¹.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¹Vanda, poderia por favor transferir esta mensagem para o lugar certo? Obrigado.


 macha, de '_dinho_' você não tem nada!  'Brigadaça! Vai-me ser útil quando eu entrar no maravilhoso mundo do Linux, que será em breve.
Por enquanto, vocês vão me agüentar com os asteriscozinhos* mesmo.


*Vandita, pode "mandar brasa"!* E brigadinha.
*Opa, tava me referindo somente a estes posts (meu e de machadinho) sobre os numerozinhos.


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> Por enquanto, vocês vão me agüentar com os asteriscozinhos* mesmo.


De nada, Audie. Pode abandonar os asteriscos. Pelo visto, ¹²³ funcionam no Windows. Falta ainda saber do Mac. Abraços.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Uau, o que é mesmo um anacoluto?


Are you joking, or do you really not know, JC?
I didn't know, so I looked it up and discovered the verb COLETAR, so I thought "anacoluto" might mean "ungathered fruits (concepts)" in the forest.
But I discovered the Greek roots of the word. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacoluto



> Anacoluto, ou frase quebrada, é uma figura de linguagem que, segundo a retórica clássica, consiste numa irregularidade gramatical na estrutura de uma frase, como se começássemos uma frase e houvesse uma mudança de rumo no pensamento - por exemplo, através do desrespeito das regras de concordância verbal ou da sintaxe.



Anacoluthon, in English.


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> Are you joking, or do you really not know, JC?


He's _jo*qu*ing_! 

Quanto ao "preconceito lingüístico", Lula sempre fez do seu "mau" português uma arma e uma bandeira. Não se pode dizer que não tinha condições para aprimorar o seu português, já que outros políticos, talvez de origem mais pobre que ele, o fizeram (Marina Silva é um exemplo). Cansou de dizer que ler lhe dava uma preguiça danada e que (se não me engano) era menos cansativo fazer esteira.  Pouca inteligência --e esperteza política-- têm os que o criticaram por isso somente.


----------



## Joca

Audierunt said:


> He's _jo*qu*ing_!
> 
> Quanto ao "preconceito lingüístico", Lula sempre fez do seu "mau" português uma arma e uma bandeira. Não se pode dizer que não tinha condições para aprimorar o seu português, já que outros políticos, talvez de origem mais pobre que ele, o fizeram (Marina Silva é um exemplo). Cansou de dizer que ler lhe dava uma preguiça danada e que (se não me engano) era menos cansativo fazer esteira. Pouca inteligência --e esperteza política-- têm os que o criticaram por isso somente.


 
Uau (sei que estou me repetindo ), e você, Audierunt, é da terra do homem (digo: _ôme_), não? Admirável...

Quanto ao anacoluto, é verdade, eu tinha me esquecido. (Será que acabei de "cometer" um anacoluto? )

Mas agora já sei que existem anacolutos e anacolutos, ou, em outras palavras, os bons (estilosos) e os maus (erros crassos). 

Estou certo ou não estou?


----------



## Audie

Joca said:


> Uau (sei que estou me repetindo ), e você, Audierunt, é da terra do homem (digo: _ôme_), não? Admirável...
> 
> Quanto ao anacoluto, é verdade, eu tinha me esquecido. (Será que acabei de "cometer" um anacoluto? )
> 
> Mas agora já sei que existem anacolutos e anacolutos, ou, em outras palavras, os bons (estilosos) e os maus (erros crassos).
> 
> Estou certo ou não estou?


Sou. Mas, do mesmo modo que você, não sou bairrista.  Admirável? Porque eu não afirmei que há preconceito contra a linguagem d"o retirante da seca que chegou à Presidência"? Deve haver e muito, como com qualquer nordestino com sotaque carregado no Sul. Mas não dá pra negar que ele se utilizou fartamente disso politicamente.
Quanto ao anacoluto, (opa!) alguém há de nos explicar.


----------



## Joca

Admirável é que você, sendo conterrânea, não o defendeu.


----------



## marta12

Engraçada esta troca de afirmações quanto ao Lula.
O que não há dúvida, penso eu, é que o Brasil cresceu imenso com ele e era um político respeitadíssimo pelos seus pares internacionais, como, penso mais uma vez, nunca um presidente brasileiro o foi.
Tomara que nós portugueses tivéssemos alguém parecido!


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> Um famoso político brasileiro é conhecido por ter dito a frase:
> Fi-lo porque qui-lo.
> Usando a ênclise, querendo "impressionar". No entanto, pela gramática normativa, estaria errado. O certo seria:
> Fi-lo porque o quis.
> 
> Essas regras só estão no papel, não estão na mente das pessoas...
> O que está na mente dos brasileiros:
> Eu fiz isso porque quis.


Um político brasileiro disse isso?? Mesmo em PTP é de certa forma pesadinho apesar de ser super correcto. 
O mais comum também em PTP seria certamente a tua derradeira escolha: 
Eu fiz isso porque quis.
BW


----------

